# Not much of a knitter, I guess..... confession time



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I knit hats jumpers blankets toys and I use straight metal needles because that is what I feel comfortable with...I'm not the best of knitters but family enjoy what I do...knit at your own pace and feel happy with the needles you like there is nothing wrong with cheap yarn and the op shop yarns are exciting just keep knitting!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself. I taught myself to knit and everything I know I picked up from the internet or books. I'm not brilliant but I have also taught my daughter who now has the confidence to knit for her children. We are all at different levels some better than others, but to me it's the enjoyment you get out of it and the look on the grandchildrens faces when you persevere with that toy pattern even although it looks like some sort of alien being when finished they will still love it and you. Remember .......... It's the thought that counts.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Fixed circular needles are better to me as they do not have problems with the join like interchangeable needles have. The brand you have can have problems with the cables curling. That is easily fixed by warming the cable. Do not put pressure on yourself by what others have, use, or make. You do a lot for charity and that is a wonderful thing.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I use Red Heart when I can get it ( not much in the shops over here,) and the majority of my yarn is inexpensive dk, as I knit for charity's, I can get more for my £s and make more things to donate. I'm a recent convert to knitting in the round, I've a long way to go yet ! As for needles I don't get on with plastic as my hands are to warm and the yarn sticks. I do like knit-pro metal or wood. They are a mix of interchangeables and fixed, depends on what I'm making. Just do what feels right and comfy for you. The main thing is to enjoy what ever you are making and use what ever yarn you like too. I will never be as good as some people on KP, who make the most beautiful things. but I'm happy with what I can accomplish. So don't be too hard on yourself. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have troubles reading patterns too. My needles and crochet hooks are susan bates, boye, and the bamboo straights. I also use crochet dude hooks. My yarn mostly red heart or caron. I just enjoy my accomplishments weather it is a hat on the loom or a scarf I crocheted or knit. Ive done blankets on the s loom No fancy stitches. I just enjoy it. I think there a a few of us that are in the same boat with our abilities... but if we enjoy it.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


Don't worry if you can't get the hang of them. I feel the same way over crochet !! I just can't do it , no matter how many times I try !! If straights work for you, keep using them. :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Knitting is not a competition neither is it a race, do what you are comfortable with, whether its with straight, old/new circular or DPN, I might add I only use straights for everything, on occasions I have been forced to use circular (old ones) when knitting a blanket, I do own old DPN but have never used them, I suppose I never will, it has been known for me to use a DPN to hold up a plant in a pot. Happy knitting.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Don't be so hard on yourself or us. You're good with what ever you knit with. For those of us who have some fancier needles, believe me if I had to use the others I would rather than give up on knitting. They all work in the end. I you have them, why not use them? Nothing to fret about. We could care less how you got to where you're going with a project, just that you enjoyed the journey getting there.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

After 70 years of knitting, I am back to making small things, soon/easily finished, and I am still learning new things from this thread.

It keeps me calm in chaos, and does wonders for my blood pressure !

Keep going and enjoy every minute !

Edna C


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Books, I started out knitting with a pair of bamboo straight needles. Love bamboo to this day. I work with mostly acrylic yarns because they wash and dry easily. I buy my yarn at thrift stores, but am fond of Lion Brand woolease. Wash and dries well. my needles are mostly bamboo. My brother found some metal single point needles while picking one day. Gave them to me, but I found them too long, so he cut them down, I put needle tip guards on them and knit with them. Why feel out of sorts? I don't own interchangables.... expensive, not for me, but maybe for someone else. your knitting represents you. Doesn't matter what kind of yarn you use or the tools you have to get there. I get to the store just as easy with my '99 jeep, as the neighbor does in his 2015 jeep. I am comfortable, safe and know how it handles. The same with the tools we use to make us feel good. Hooray for straight needles and acrylic yarn without a band. That's how grandma started.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Knitting is not a competition neither is it a race, do what you are comfortable with, whether its with straight, old/new circular or DPN, I might add I only use straights for everything, on occasions I have been forced to use circular (old ones) when knitting a blanket, I do own old DPN but have never used them, I suppose I never will, it has been known for me to use a DPN to hold up a plant in a pot. Happy knitting.


Lol. I got a set of dpns, but found them impossible to use, I don't have enough hands or patience !! So they now have become cable needles, hubby managed to bend some into u shaped ones. :-D


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I'm just nervous. I promised to meet a fellow KP member today. She's going to teach me DPNs (would love to knit socks) and I feel like a fraud, sitting here with my cheapo needles and yarn!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do not put pressure on yourself by what others have, use, or make. Take a minute and think why do I knit? It's supposed to make you relax and enjoy yourself. I like to let the yarn do the work and not make myself nuts. I do mostly charity knitting and find I can make some very nice things in garter stitch using log cabin & mitered squares. I have lots of needles but end up using my Pearls the most.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

What everyone has written is very good. I've been knitting more than 60 yrs, have every type inexpensive needle, do NOT plan on buying expensive at my age. I always enjoy your posts (love your avatar!) and obviously others do, too. Just be yourself and enjoy the journey.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

If you enjoy the knitting you do, just do it. It's about relaxing. You knit with circulars just the same as straights. Your work just sits on the cable as it does on a straight needle. Don't worry about joining and working in the round. Just knit as you normally would. It's not a competition or a race. Just knit, enjoy and relax!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

frani512 said:


> If you enjoy the knitting you do, just do it. It's about relaxing. You knit with circulars just the same as straights. Your work just sits on the cable as it does on a straight needle. Don't worry about joining and working in the round. Just knit as you normally would. It's not a competition or a race. Just knit, enjoy and relax!


I've often wondered.... Can you knit a whole adult sized blanket on circular? I don't mind seaming, but it does get boring....


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> Don't worry if you can't get the hang of them. I feel the same way over crochet !! I just can't do it , no matter how many times I try !! If straights work for you, keep using them. :thumbup:


I knit and know only simple stitches in crochet. I was gifted 2 crochet books from my neighbor just last month for taking care of his cat while they were on a week vacation. I have gone over them so many times trying to understand a simple pattern but cant get the hang of it. I thought if I can read a knitting pattern whats so hard reading a crochet pattern. Well I guess harder than it looks.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> Don't worry if you can't get the hang of them. I feel the same way over crochet !! I just can't do it , no matter how many times I try !! If straights work for you, keep using them. :thumbup:


I knit and know only simple stitches in crochet. I was gifted 2 crochet books from my neighbor just last month for taking care of his cat while they were on a week vacation. I have gone over them so many times trying to understand a simple pattern but cant get the hang of it. I thought if I can read a knitting pattern whats so hard reading a crochet pattern. Well I guess harder than it looks.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

books said:


> I've often wondered.... Can you knit a whole adult sized blanket on circular? I don't mind seaming, but it does get boring....


Yes you can. I've done several f & f throws on circs. You just need a long cable to accommodate all the sts. The weight of the throw sits on the cables which helps and there is no seaming !!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm crocheting a Inisheer Sweater wrap and having a blast. I changed the pattern to suit me, I'm not doing the low back ridges, I did one section of it and it was very difficult, so I just do double crochet in those sections. I don't care what anyone thinks, this is my Sweater Wrap!

I use lit crochet hooks in dim light, in the evening sitting next to my husband. I'm doing what I want to do.

Just yesterday, a gift set of Knitter's Pride rose densified wooden circular knitting set arrived. I plan on knitting a sweater in the fall with a fabulous instructor, Aldrich at Newbury Yarns, now at 2 Milk Street in downtown crossing section of Boston.
I'm enjoying myself immensely; and that's all that matters


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

sam0767 said:



> I knit and know only simple stitches in crochet. I was gifted 2 crochet books from my neighbor just last month for taking care of his cat while they were on a week vacation. I have gone over them so many times trying to understand a simple pattern but cant get the hang of it. I thought if I can read a knitting pattern whats so hard reading a crochet pattern. Well I guess harder than it looks.


I understand you !! Lol. I've tried books, DVDs,YouTube and someone sitting beside me !! But nothing worked. I guess it's not meant to be. Lol.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Knitting is fun! I use the medal needles and yes I have some fancy yarns. It's all about what you are comfortable with and what you want. Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

As long as you enjoy what you are making, don't worry about the rest. I've been knitting a long time, but until the last 5 years, it's been the same cardi pattern made from Red Heart Yarn for my kids and myself. Which I don't regret at all. Recently, I've experimented with new yarns and patterns and have enjoyed it very much.

One of my favorite things to do is find yarn in charity thrift stores. Yarn in a big bag makes me feel like it's Christmas! When I first learned to knit, about 35 years ago, I bought all the types and sizes of knitting needles that were available back then in the stores like K Mart. I didn't bother looking up the local yarn shops because I was pretty sure I couldn't afford the yarn there. I'm still using most all of those needles, replacing a few that have broken over the years. Can't say the new ones are that much better than the old ones, but they sure cost a lot more!

So, enjoy what you are doing. If you have needles you're not using, set them aside. You'll probably have more interest in them somewhere down the road. Don't worry about which brand is best, you'll discover your favorites as you use them. In any group of knitters, take any brand of needles...some will praise them, others will curse them. Same for brands of yarns.

Just sit back and enjoy what you are doing!


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

Please don't be discouraged by what others post or the quality of supplies used by others. It's all about the love of the craft and the joy it brings you. We can all use a little confession time....my Fair-Isle project (headband), pretty, but what self respecting Giant is going to wear it? Currently looking for a Great Dane or St. Bernard it may fit!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit like you - I use what I have and not worry about what others are doing. I know I will never get past where I an as I am not interested in sweaters, socks, etc. I enjoy making scarves & hats for charity (a shelter in Chicago mainly). I also will do blankets for ProjectLinus and I also do shawls (basically they are wide scarves - I just pick a stitch pattern I like and go from there). I did learn to use circular and dpn's (I was afraid at forst but once I get them started it's no big deal). Do what you like and what you enjoy. I admire what others do (way beyond my skills) but I don't envy them. I know that what I make is going to good use and going to people who need the hats & scarves. MAYBE some day I'll try mittens!


books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

shinermom said:


> Please don't be discouraged by what others post or the quality of supplies used by others. It's all about the love of the craft and the joy it brings you. We can all use a little confession time....my Fair-Isle project (headband), pretty, but what self respecting Giant is going to wear it? Currently looking for a Great Dane or St. Bernard it may fit!


Looks like it would make an interesting hat - maybe on a different model! :lol:

Otherwise, what about wearing it as a close fitting cowl? Lovely pattern and colors. Too pretty for a dog?


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I think you are more like the rest of us than you can imagine.
My sister, who is left handed, taught me to knit. I am right handed. I knit both as a left handed person and right. It is sometimes confusing and results in a good bit of frogging at times. I cannot read charts unless they are very, very simple then I have to write them out. I too have some of my moms needles, AERO. They are the best I have. Yes, I have bought interchangeable tips, but the AERO are still the best. I wish I had more of the AERO needles.
After I figures out who to YO, SSK everything else became a doable challenge. With YouTube I can see how to do a stitch enough times to get it right. I learned the most from taking the non-felted slippers KAL about two years on this site. None of my questions were too stupid.
I am currently working on a beaded shawl. I have started over three times and I will finish it prior to the the end of the year...I started it in January.
I like this forum, but I am careful who I ask for help because I don't want the grief of being blasted. I email designers (Raverly) prior to purchasing a pattern: one to see if they will answer in case I experience problems, and two to ensure the pattern is written out, meaning not charted. 
So you see, while there the experts, there many more of us that are in the same boat. Bev


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I knit for enjoyment not competition. I never have liked interchangeable needles they always seem to come undone when I work with them . I think it has to do with the fact I am a leftie and knit a bit differently then right handed knitters.
I have lots of thrift end needles in vases on my shelf. Some of my favorite needles are these cheap 50 cent sets. The sock needles with the little bends in them fascinate me I think about the woman who knit socks for her family with them. I did treat myself to a set of expensive needles - signatures and while they were ok I didn't like the way they felt in my hands so the $40 needles were gifted to my little sister who was thrilled with the expensive gift. 
When my mom died I packaged up sets of needles, scissors and instruction booklets for the girl grand kids and my sisters and sister in laws. even some of the boys took a set. Some of them didn't knit but they all appreciated the idea of having this memento of grandma. In each set I included a work that mom had started but didn't finish and was surprised there were a couple of finished hat pictures sent to me in the weeks after the funeral. Mom sometimes thought that her knitting wasn't very skilled and she was a little embarased about the ammount of stash she accumulated. my sisters and I took turns staying with her at the end so she didnt have to go to a home and we sorted though her stash and found many almost finished items. she would get to a confusing part then abandon it and buy new needles and yarn to start something new . I knit so many toes and finished the decreases on hats and mittens. while she would start new projects. she knit till the a couple of days before she died and it brought her joy.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't feel that you are constrained to JUST use DPN on socks. You have the option of one 9 or 12 inch fixed circular for just the one sock...or two (recommend 24 inch tip-to-tip) matched US 0 (2mm) up to at least 3.75 mm (US 5). It depends on the thickness of the thread/yarn.

I've only been knitting for 5-7 years...but my first "training" came in crocheting --> over 30 years in that craft. Yes, I'm scared of how fast I have picked up on the knitting...but for edging (less than 4 days on a 2 row crocheted border).

On the cabling work...you'll find that using a smaller mm *metal* DPN will help hold the stitches in front or back (pattern instructions will let you know when to do either). You won't have a large hole left in the work either where the cables cross.

Oh...which reminds me...for blanket work I'd recommend the ChaioGoo Red Lace. The cables are metal coated with plastic. And MUCH more flexible than the multiple sizes I've gotten through ebay. Go through Amazon so that you don't have to compete for a price...I got a 47 inch US 4 for the blanket I just finished...and I loved the non-memory flexible cable as I worked up to the 245 stitches!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

It has never occurred to me that knitting is a contest. Just enjoy the way you knit and stop comparing yourself to anyone else. Nobody else cares what kind of needles you use or can afford or what kind of yarn. Happily we are no longer in middle school! Well, I'm not, at least.&#128516;


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> Lol. I got a set of dpns, but found them impossible to use, I don't have enough hands or patience !! So they now have become cable needles, hubby managed to bend some into u shaped ones. :-D


Yes unfortunately I also only have 2 hands  I cannot hold all those needles, good tip to shape for cable needles, must get son busy.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

As long as you create what makes you happy it doesn't matter what type of needles and yarn you use! Love your avatar!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Knitting is meant to be relaxing so don't worry that your skills aren't like others. At first I was intimidated by circular needles but now they are all I use. Straight knitting is the same as on sticks and there are some great videos online to show you all sorts of beautiful stitches. Just try to find ones where the demonstrator films with the camera behind her/him so you can follow along. And right now I'm working on two project...one with $38.00/skein yarn and one with 50 cent garage sale skeins.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .





jinx said:


> Fixed circular needles are better to me as they do not have problems with the join like interchangeable needles have. The brand you have can have problems with the cables curling. That is easily fixed by warming the cable. Do not put pressure on yourself by what others have, use, or make. You do a lot for charity and that is a wonderful thing.





maggieblr said:


> Hi Books, I started out knitting with a pair of bamboo straight needles. Love bamboo to this day. I work with mostly acrylic yarns because they wash and dry easily. I buy my yarn at thrift stores, but am fond of Lion Brand woolease. Wash and dries well. my needles are mostly bamboo. My brother found some metal single point needles while picking one day. Gave them to me, but I found them too long, so he cut them down, I put needle tip guards on them and knit with them. Why feel out of sorts? I don't own interchangables.... expensive, not for me, but maybe for someone else. your knitting represents you. Doesn't matter what kind of yarn you use or the tools you have to get there. I get to the store just as easy with my '99 jeep, as the neighbor does in his 2015 jeep. I am comfortable, safe and know how it handles. The same with the tools we use to make us feel good. Hooray for straight needles and acrylic yarn without a band. That's how grandma started.





gloxsk8 said:


> Do not put pressure on yourself by what others have, use, or make. Take a minute and think why do I knit? It's supposed to make you relax and enjoy yourself. I like to let the yarn do the work and not make myself nuts. I do mostly charity knitting and find I can make some very nice things in garter stitch using log cabin & mitered squares. I have lots of needles but end up using my Pearls the most.





peony said:


> It has never occurred to me that knitting is a contest. Just enjoy the way you knit and stop comparing yourself to anyone else. Nobody else cares what kind of needles you use or can afford or what kind of yarn. Happily we are no longer in middle school! Well, I'm not, at least.😄


:thumbup:


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Blimey Books, please don't be so hard on yourself. Does it really matter which needles you use, or whether you knit in the round or not, so long as you are enjoying what you are doing. It sounds to me as if you have made some lovely stuff for your chosen charity and so many people will benefit. That is what really matters.

Take care, Jenny x


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself. You're knitting and enjoying it. I would suggest to start using the circular needles knitting straight like you do with your other needles. Give them a chance and you will probably like them. When you feel comfortable with them then try knitting in the round. Just a suggestion.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Books: knit with and use what you love and what works for you. Newer and more expensive does not mean better. I think that it is wonderful that you have your grandmother's knitting needles, what a treasure. I "inherited" my mother's and grandmother's old fashioned knitting needles, they were able to make many beautiful things with them. When you knit something, no one knows what brand or type of needles that you used. As far as yarn goes I have noticed that some of the yarn brands that are labeled as "cheap" by some posters on KP are advertized in prominent knitting magazines. Price does not always equate quality. Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sseidel said:


> Books: knit with and use what you love and what works for you.
> Newer and more expensive does not mean better.
> I think that it is wonderful that you have your grandmother's knitting needles, what a treasure.
> I "inherited" my mother's and grandmother's old fashioned knitting needles, they were able to make many beautiful things with them.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

I took knitting classes 25 years ago and knitted one sweater for my daughter who was 4 yrs old at the time. Have not knitted since. Now that my daughter is grown and has given me two beautiful granddaughters i want to learn again! My needles are the inexpensive Boye circulars. My youngest daughter got me 4 pairs of Clover bamboo for Christmas and I love them! I have knitted two dishclothes without losing the stitches! Not the best with tension and they are far from what other KPers do on here but I am trying and having fun learning! Yes, i am very slow! Don't give up, keep trying! You are not alone!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Just enjoy no keeping up with the Joneses here it is about your enjoyment and relaxation!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And do small projects at first...I wanted to do socks...but didn't feel I wanted to do adult sized. So I did several pairs of baby socks and learned as I went. All the adult size is are extra stitches to the width and length needed. This doesn't matter for toe-up or cuff down socks.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been knitting for over 60 years and although I can read a colour chart, I cannot get the hang of the stitch charts, no matter how hard I try. I can't do lace either, as all the holes end up in the wrong places.

I buy most of my "wool" from the local market and couldn't afford to buy the fancy yarns such as alpaca and yak that are spoken of even if I wasn't too scared of chucking such items in the washing machine by mistake.

As for blocking, I've never done any in my life, except for some crochet items.

It doesn't matter what tools you use, the most expensive isn't necessarily the best for you. My favourite ones are some I bought from Woolworths when I was about 15 and my next favourite are my late m-i-l's old Aero ones.

Happy knitting!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


You are certainly not alone! We all have our comfort zones and things we enjoy and are good at. It's difficult to move beyond those sometimes. I remember my first cables, just a couple of years ago. I was afraid to try them because they looked so complicated. But, I did try them after MONTHS of hesitation. I was scared that I would screw them up, so didn't even try. I do that to myself a lot. I am now doing that with spinning. I was gifted a beautiful wheel, got it all set up and now it's sitting, waiting for me to spin. I have all the excuses in the world--too hot out, too tired after work, too noisy, not enough time to set aside. The excuses are all to myself. DH doesn't care. So, as someone said, don't be so hard on yourself. Things will come in time. The unfortunate part is when I finally try something new and find out how easy and enjoyable it is, I kick myself for procrastinating so long! But then I try to let it go and just enjoy it.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Books, Use what you have. Our ancestors did not have fancy needles yet created beautiful items, including lace.
It is not the price of yarn or the style of needles you use or don't use. 
I am still in the learning process, I think we all learn something new everyday. I learned cables not so long ago, just knit a square to teach myself how.
Do not be intimidated, or intimitaded by someone else.

I am not as good as some, or as knowledgeable as others, but..I do the best I can and see improvement every day. I crochet better than I knit,I have crocheted since I was kid, and do embroidery, etc better than I knit. That has not stopped me from knitting though.

I don't think where you buy or how much your yarn costs should matter. Use whatever you have,can afford, find, or whatever. It is not about the yarn,but about the love and joy YOU put into your stitches. The fancy shawls etc hold no interest for me, they are beautiful, just not my cup of tea. 

I use some of the same needles my mom had in her things. She crocheted the most beautiful doilies, bedspreads and tablecloths I have ever seen. Same knitting needles my friends mother used, as she gifted them to me when her mother died.. I am not going to replace them, they work just as well today as they did 30 yrs ago.

Honey if it ain't broke,don't fix it


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Just enjoy no keeping up with the Joneses here it is about your enjoyment and relaxation!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


Can you sit with someone who uses circulars .... and just follow them?


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Knitting is not a competition neither is it a race, do what you are comfortable with, whether its with straight, old/new circular or DPN, I might add I only use straights for everything, on occasions I have been forced to use circular (old ones) when knitting a blanket, I do own old DPN but have never used them, I suppose I never will, it has been known for me to use a DPN to hold up a plant in a pot. Happy knitting.


Good idea ! (About plant stake) Tancie


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

books said:


> I've often wondered.... Can you knit a whole adult sized blanket on circular? I don't mind seaming, but it does get boring....


Circulars are used just like straights if not knitting in the round. I learned on straights but find circus so much easier to use and easier on my hands. The cable holds the weight of the stitches while straights become very heavy with a lot of stitches dragging them down. So yes, a whole blanket would be easier to knit on circs.

I can't afford expensive yarn. I knit mostly with acrylics. I think you are being way too hard on yourself. If you enjoy what you are knitting, that is the journey itself.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Stop! Take a deep breath. Now pick something easy, say a dishcloth, now go get your circular needle. Take a good look at it, it is just 2 straight needles joined in the middle. Think of this as a safety feature, done laugh just humor me. Cast on and knit the first row. Now turn it around just like you would if you had 2 needles (safety feature is here, if you drop a needle all your stitches are sitting on the cord - you haven't dropped a stitch!) Btw, if you lay knitting down, just scoot stitches to cord and again, no worries about stitches falling off the needles.
Now continue on with your dishcloth pattern, hopefully when you finish you will be more comfortable with circs


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

keep doing what you are doing. Many can't knit a stitch without a pattern in front of them, but you can make something without a pattern. Now THAT is something to be admired. No matter how many fancy tools or yarns are used, the finished product is just a finished product and no one knows what needles have been used. 

my favorite needles are some that came from eBay, purchased from China and they were about $8 for a set of 8 - Expensive does not mean better finished product! Just means less money for other things.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've been knitting for 50 years on and off. In the last three I have conquered circulars, dpns etc. mostly by seeing patterns on Ravelry and thinking " what are they talking about?" then doing a bit of research. I am not a super clever knitter and had been used to straight pins only. Charts, apart from colour ones, are beyond me. Very delicate lace I can't do, admire it, but not enough to want to.

As to yarns, well, yes I did have the good fortune to pick up some bargain fancy stuff on ebay, but I enjoy a good old mix n match of what is available in my stash, inventing as I go if needs be. As someone said, it's the finished article and your pleasure that is important, not the tools and cost of the yarn ....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

BeverleyBee said:


> I understand you !! Lol. I've tried books, DVDs,YouTube and someone sitting beside me !! But nothing worked. I guess it's not meant to be. Lol.


Wish I lived nearer to the two of you who are having trouble learning to crochet. I love teaching people how to do things. I'm so sorry you are frustrated, not fun. Please do keep trying-- maybe with a different person as teacher.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

shinermom said:


> Please don't be discouraged by what others post or the quality of supplies used by others. It's all about the love of the craft and the joy it brings you. We can all use a little confession time....my Fair-Isle project (headband), pretty, but what self respecting Giant is going to wear it? Currently looking for a Great Dane or St. Bernard it may fit!


TY for a perfectly lovely giggle!! We've all had a few things turn out like this one. Better luck next time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> Stop! Take a deep breath. Now pick something easy, say a dishcloth, now go get your circular needle. Take a good look at it, it is just 2 straight needles joined in the middle. Think of this as a safety feature, done laugh just humor me. Cast on and knit the first row. Now turn it around just like you would if you had 2 needles (safety feature is here, if you drop a needle all your stitches are sitting on the cord - you haven't dropped a stitch!) Btw, if you lay knitting down, just scoot stitches to cord and again, no worries about stitches falling off the needles.
> Now continue on with your dishcloth pattern, hopefully when you finish you will be more comfortable with circs


krestie krew has it just right-- but I would add that circs are great in a car or plane as you never worry about dropping one needle and having to try to find it--how embarrassing!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

There are so many members of KP, and by comparison, so few people who regularly post answers. I have a feeling you're seeing all the posts with answers to everything under the sun, and pictures of unbelievable work. But what you don't see is probably so many readers (but non-posters) of KP who just enjoy the act of knitting. 

Maybe they're not all at the top of their game yet, maybe they never will be, but they like to knit. That's all that matters, the enjoyment you derive. It's no contest. And anyone who wants to learn more has lots of resources. But it's not something you have to do.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Books I wouldn't know a fancy set of knitting needles if I fell over them. I have a couple of generic sets of bamboo needles from ebay and an odd collection of metal pins left over from goodness knows when or from the charities. I have been known to knit with needles from different pairs if I can't find both of one pair. A common occurence with me, I never buy fancy yarn, I buy most of my yarn from Aldi, poundstretcher or poundland unless I'm feeling flush and will spend a few extra bob at the LYS. I detest knitting with DPN's and do it under sufferance and only use a circular needle when I'm knitting a throw and my old faithfuls are not long enough for the number of stitches.

I struggle with lace knitting and only do simple patterns that have a purl row after the 'lace' row, I never knit for charity or friends. I have no wish to EVER knit a sock, a dishcloth or a topdown (what IS that :wink: ). I can crochet from a chart but I can't use a knitting chart to save my life.

It matters not a jot whether you use your grandma's old battered needles or a really expensive modern set. Whether your yarn is 100dollars a skein or 2 dollars a skein. The only thing that's important is whether you enjoy what you do, make and use.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

You have nothing to confess. We all knit at our own comfort levels. I only try something "new" when I'm good and ready. I try and teach myself a new technique (often a very simple thing like a project with a yarn over, or a very small cable project), when I get bored with the status quo. But I can go long periods just doing what I know and using what I have. My first needles were the inexpensive bamboo circulars which I used for flat knitting until 
I decided to try "in the round". I still use them on occasion because they are still lovely to work with. I only got a set of Addi Clicks because my husband needed a Christmas gift idea! I am not a yarn snob at all, I love a yarn bargain and if it's soft I have no problem knitting with acrylics. I usually prefer them for their feel and their prices. You are just as valid a knitter as any of us. We all do it because we love it, and we love it because it gives us a sense of satisfaction, no matter what our preffered tools and materials are. I know a very accomplished, skilled knitter who prefers her older inherited straights and has no prejudice against the cheaper yarns either. I also know another, who does not care if she's knitting with bamboo, metal, plastic or wood, she enjoys them all. We are all different, that's what makes us interesting! ;-) Enjoy YOUR knitting, no one is judging you here.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


I cannot do cables
I am knitting an Afghan in squares that will be seamed
I prefer fixed needles
I also prefer bamboo
I cannot use double points..cannot seem to learn and do not want to
Finally have used an easy chart
Did some lace edging for the first time
Oh....I have 4 sock books, lots of sock yarn and failed miserably
I have Good Will yarn
I use straights at times
I taught my GD to knit using straights
I could not create my own design if my life depended on it

I improve little by little.

I love knitting and would like to be one of the experts but if I don't get there, it is ok.

You are not behind the times and fit in just fine. I expect we are part of the majority. Everyone of us fits just fine.


----------



## twocan (Apr 2, 2015)

You are too hard on yourself. I have been knitting for over 40 yrs and still do not like using graphs. I avoid patterns that only use graghs no matter how much I like it. As far as boyle needles, yesturday I was looking for a set of double points to buy and all they had were susan bates, which I do not like. I was disappointed they didn't have boyle. Keep doing what makes you comfortable. Knitting for charity is so rewarding.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I use circulars and straight needles. Right now I have 4 projects all on circulars but, am using them like straight needles. I don't deal well with DPN's so when decreasing in knitting in the round I use two circulars. My yarn taste varies from Woolease to expensive. Just enjoy the art of creating!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Books, how did your dpn lesson go? Inquiring minds want to know. 

My MIL has been knitting most of her life - she's 94 now! She's hasn't done it in a couple of years. Glaucoma is stopping her. But she told me she used circulars once, thought they were a stupid invention, and never used them again. LoL! 

I'm sure it's been said before, but fancy knitting needles and fancy yarn doesn't make you a better knitter. It only makes some people THINK they're better.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

You have to understand that we're all doing different things on different levels with different yarn and needles. If what you have works for you, keep at it. If you want to learn all the things you mentioned you don't do, learn them. This isn't rocket science and you don't need a PHD. Just a willingness to advance. 
The other thing is that not everyone wants all the fancy needles and yarn, I love fancy yarn, buy it when I can. I use lots of old, old needles, fixed circular, straights and double points. But I have a lot of fancy new needles, most circular that I got very cheaply at Tuesday morning. I've heard complaints about them but they work for me and truly, that's all that counts.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

cah said:


> Books, how did your dpn lesson go? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> My MIL has been knitting most of her life - she's 94 now! She's hasn't done it in a couple of years. Glaucoma is stopping her. But she told me she used circulars once, thought they were a stupid invention, and never used them again. LoL!
> 
> I'm sure it's been said before, but fancy knitting needles and fancy yarn doesn't make you a better knitter. It only makes some people THINK they're better.


So true. I use RH yarn alot. Also the other cheaper yarns. I have 2 sets of interchangeable needles sets but they are the cheaper sets. Wanna know something? They do the same job as the expensive sets. Projects cone out looking as good with the cheaper yarn as with the expensive yarns. You are fine. Keep up the goid work!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

cah said:


> Books, how did your dpn lesson go? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> My MIL has been knitting most of her life - she's 94 now! She's hasn't done it in a couple of years. Glaucoma is stopping her. But she told me she used circulars once, thought they were a stupid invention, and never used them again. LoL!
> 
> I'm sure it's been said before, but fancy knitting needles and fancy yarn doesn't make you a better knitter. It only makes some people THINK they're better.


So true. I use RH yarn alot. Also the other cheaper yarns. I have 2 sets of interchangeable needles sets but they are the cheaper sets. Wanna know something? They do the same job as the expensive sets. Projects cone out looking as good with the cheaper yarn as with the expensive yarns. You are fine. Keep up the goid work!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> So true. I use RH yarn alot. Also the other cheaper yarns. I have 2 sets of interchangeable needles sets but they are the cheaper sets. Wanna know something? They do the same job as the expensive sets. Projects cone out looking as good with the cheaper yarn as with the expensive yarns. You are fine. Keep up the goid work!!!!


Sorry for the double post


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> You have to understand that we're all doing different things on different levels with different yarn and needles. If what you have works for you, keep at it. If you want to learn all the things you mentioned you don't do, learn them. This isn't rocket science and you don't need a PHD. Just a willingness to advance.
> The other thing is that not everyone wants all the fancy needles and yarn, I love fancy yarn, buy it when I can. I use lots of old, old needles, fixed circular, straights and double points. But I have a lot of fancy new needles, most circular that I got very cheaply at Tuesday morning. I've heard complaints about them but they work for me and truly, that's all that counts.


Which is why I added the other two possibilities...single tip-to-tip 9 to 16 inch...OR...2 matched mm circulars. I have my preference...but my hands are not Books hands. She has to find her own preference on just the needles. I can offer the Lion Brand Website for the tutorial link with both crochet and knitting YouTube and pictorial tips. Also Knitty...but I don't have the same fiber sensitivities and can't specify any one fiber for the work.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cah said:


> Books, how did your dpn lesson go? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> My MIL has been knitting most of her life - she's 94 now! She's hasn't done it in a couple of years. Glaucoma is stopping her. But she told me she used circulars once, thought they were a stupid invention, and never used them again. LoL!
> 
> I'm sure it's been said before, but fancy knitting needles and fancy yarn doesn't make you a better knitter. It only makes some people THINK they're better.


My knitting lesson was Great! I bought sock yarn, which I have never used in my life and practiced a bit with the DPNs. Still find them fiddly... all those sticks moving around while I'm trying to work! I changed to a 12 inch circular and liked that better, the stitches just seemed to slide off, one right after the other. I'm determined to master both techniques.... it's just that I'm soooo slow, that ONE sock is going to take me one whole YEAR!!!! Oh well, it just takes practice.... it also helped that I was at a table, where I could lay my work FLAT, so I wouldn't twist stitches. A Big Thank You to Grandmann for helping me


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> My knitting lesson was Great! I bought sock yarn, which I have never used in my life and practiced a bit with the DPNs. Still find them fiddly... all those sticks moving around while I'm trying to work! I changed to a 12 inch circular and liked that better, the stitches just seemed to slide off, one right after the other. I'm determined to master both techniques.... it's just that I'm soooo slow, that ONE sock is going to take me one whole YEAR!!!! Oh well, it just takes practice.... it also helped that I was at a table, where I could lay my work FLAT, so I wouldn't twist stitches. A Big Thank You to Grandmann for helping me


Woot! Woot! Good for you. :thumbup:
Happy to hear of your progress.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

books said:


> My knitting lesson was Great! I bought sock yarn, which I have never used in my life and practiced a bit with the DPNs. Still find them fiddly... all those sticks moving around while I'm trying to work! I changed to a 12 inch circular and liked that better, the stitches just seemed to slide off, one right after the other. I'm determined to master both techniques.... it's just that I'm soooo slow, that ONE sock is going to take me one whole YEAR!!!! Oh well, it just takes practice.... it also helped that I was at a table, where I could lay my work FLAT, so I wouldn't twist stitches. A Big Thank You to Grandmann for helping me


  You think your second identical sock will be slow...all you're learning is the process. Some sections will fly quickly, some slow as molasses. Keep on knitting!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

&#128079;bravo!! Fun stuff!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh stop it....... 

Never compare yourself to others, there will always be people out there who can do things better than you......so only asking for trouble IMHO.

I have been knitting for over fifty years, can only knit plain things, and have far too many needles and nick nacks for the amount of knitting I actually get to do........... BUT IT MAKES ME HAPPY. 

Be happy, always


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

books just needs a little practice and a little more confidence that she can do it. I think the DPN will work better for her when knitting hats. Using size 2 DPN needles are a little hard to get use to especially for the first time. I think if she started out with a larger needles she will catch on right away. 

The circular size 2 needle books seem to handle really well. Now you can work with circulars. The Best way is to fly in there. You are Welcome to come join the evening knitting group. Like I mention one of the ladies use to teach knitting and crocheting at the nearby Tech college. Sometimes just being around other knitters will give you the confidence that you can do it. We all started out where you are at and some didn't even get as far as you. My sister can knit and that's how she wants to do, only straight knitting. She doesn't want to go beyond that.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Don't compare yourself with others! As long as you're having fun knitting, isn't that the whole point?

And no type of yarn is out of your league. Who says you can't make a cashmere scarf all in garter stitch? Plus, anyone can learn if they want to. But never feel inadequate if you decide to just keep on knitting the way you enjoy! That's what it's all about.

I don't use DPNs, I don't know how to do cables yet, and there are LOTS of things I haven't learned how to do yet that I'd like to learn. The way I look at it, I have fun learning new stuff, so there's so much to look forward to! But as long as I'm enjoying what I'm doing, that's all that counts.

Just look at it this way: if you get bored, then it may be time to learn something new. Maybe if you want, you could learn circular knitting. It really is very easy to do basic knitting in the circular mode. You could get lessons at a local yarn shop. But if you're having fun, who cares?

Happy knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

The thread is showing page 6 already, and I'm not in the mood for that much reading, so please forgive me if I repeat others. 
I learned to knit 2 years ago on plastic straight needles, that came in a kit from Hobby Lobby. I have, and really like, Dreamz fixed circulars, and will probably never use straights again, as I found the length of the straight needles to be awkward for me. 
If you enjoy what you knit, nothing else matters.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Just take one step at a time. You are not on your own, on this site...we are all here to help and encourage you. There is one "so called" lady on here, who has been here for some time and we are yet to see anything she has knitted, although she posts different subjects every day.....just grab your yarn and needles and "have a go"...we all had to start somewhere.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

This is knitting, not rocket science. It's not a competition. As long as you enjoy it and find it relaxing, just do it.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Books:
BeverleyBee of Hertfordshire in England, quotes Theodore Roosevelt who said: "Believe you can and you are halfway there."
This is very good advice. You should adopt it as your motto. Confidence comes with practice.
Many happy hours of knitting lay ahead of you, enjoy every minute you can spend doing it.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I m w/ you!!
NO FIT IN TO THJE OTHERS CATEGORY/ iT IS MY WAY AND FUN, DEVELOPED AFTER WORKINGIN THE MOVING CAR, DRIVER HIT ANOTJHER OVER A HILL AND I PULLED THE STS OUT, A PATTERNED BABY GiFT , COULD NOT PICK UP NO MATTER WHAT i TRIED, HEARD OF LIFE LINES IN THE LAST YRS AND DID NOT DO FANVCY STUFF AGAIN. knEW MY LVEL AND HAVE DONE LOTS IN 0ver 60 yrsssss all fun,[ not shouting, poor typer]
I think
accepting self IS GOOD, fine, fun
we could enjoy an afternoon knitting till tea time and again after,
glad u posted,


books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Books-expensive needles are totally unnecessary in my opinion.
All my needles are ancient and many are warped : only the tip of the needle is important after all.
Oh and I nearly always knit flat - and very fast,I think.I only use double pointed needles for gloves with fingers.Life is too short for "magic" anything.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't use DPN's, can't afford the expensive circulars and can't read charts but still manage to turn out reasonable items (see previous photos). Don't put yourself down. I am sure what you knit are appreciated and before I joined KP didn't know half these things existed. On the point of cables, give them a go, sit down quietly and work slowly, once you have got going you will find they are a lot easier than they look to do. :thumbup:


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

I first knitted with only straight needles that is how I learned to make socks. Then I did Learn double point needles because I wanted socks without side seams. When you are ready you can learn. I was over 40 when I learned I'm 54 yrs old.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I think it's the act of knitting and creating something that's important and not what we use to do this. If you're happy with your tools and your yarn, the knitting process, and what you create - isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just so confusing, DPNs, Magic loop, two at a time, top down, and all the different heels!!!!! That's why I think, I wanted to master DPNs.... that's how our Grandmother's learned knitting socks, so it seemed like the best way. I suppose if I ask what's the best way to learn socks, I'm sure I'll get a hundred different responses.... Oh well, Off to u tube and all my different pattern books....


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I also knit with straight metal needles. Mum and gran used them before me, and I love the fact that they held them in their hands too. I often buy yarn in charity shops, and don't like doing complicated patterns, so I'm just like you Books.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have only come upon your original posting this morning. I see, while browsing through the previous 6 pages, that you are receiving much support and advice. We were all once non-knitters. We are fortunate to be learning with the accessibility of YouTube and other online assistance. When in doubt "Google". I spent two years knitting scarves, with my MIL's metal needles and yarn from her old stash or perhaps Michael's with coupons. No shame in that. After this I decided to branch out. As you said knitting the same thing over and over is boring. Branch out and practice. A tourist to NYC once asked for directions. He said, "How can I get to Carnegie Hall?" The reply was, "Practice, practice, practice." We can all only do what we can.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> I think it's the act of knitting and creating something that's important and not what we use to do this. If you're happy with your tools and your yarn, the knitting process, and what you create - isn't that what it's all about?


-If you feel a sense of accomplishment from seeing string become fabric, you're just like the rest of us
-If you feel satisfaction from seeing your completed creation (or relief that it's finally done!) you're just like the rest of us
-If you get a thrill from finding a bargain at the resale shop, you're definitely like me!!


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Well said annweb. surely we knit for pleasure so equipment must come second, do the best you can with whatever is your choice and stick to it. Just because something is *modern or new* does not necessarily mean it is better.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Book - I use circular needles for straight work because when there are a lot of stitches on the straight needle, the weight of the project becomes too heavy and cumbersome as the stitches get pushed to the ends of the needle. With circulars, the weight of the project is pushed to the center of the flexible cord and it is MUCH easier to manage. So I knit one row(the right side) and then turn the needles around and knit the next row (the wrong side). You do not have to knit in a circle if you don't want to. The best part is you don't have to go searching for that second needle! (Mine were always disappearing) So dig out a circular that you have tucked away, cast on 20 or so stitches with the red heart most of us use and give it a try! If you don't like it - well that's no biggie.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Did I walk in my sleep last night, changed my name to "books" and came here and Created this New Topic??? OR, is someone named "books" my knitting twin? 

Hi, books.....


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with the others who have said it's not a competition. We love to knit, share pics of our projects. Get sympathy for our failures and cheers on our successes and inspiration. Share tips of things that have worked for us and get advice when we can't figure out a pattern. We all had to start somewhere. I am back into knitting after a 50 year break. Didn't even have circulars much less interchangeables when I learned. Double pointed needles are a challenge for me but I don't have to learn them if I don't want to! The knitting police are going to come after me or you! I use only acrylics due to severe allergies to animal fibers. Enjoy your knitting, learn something new if you feel like it. It's supposed to be enjoyable. Many of us have had to rip things out because we weren't paying attention to a pattern or suddenly just didn't like what we were making. Hang in there, enjoy whatever you make and post pics. We love to see them.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I love that headband pattern, very pretty. I haven't tried fair isle yet. On the list!!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


If your circular needles have long cords you could use them to knit your blankets and not have to seam them together. I've used ones with short cords for knitting I take with me so I don't have needles sticking out of my bag. But just so you know I do knit in the round too.


----------



## gramagnes10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi. I am not a fancy knitter either. I ONLY use straight needles. Do not like dp or circular needles. i knit for my very large family and a lot of charitys. I love knitting and it makes me happy. You do what makes you feel good.


----------



## the.orangelady (Jan 6, 2012)

Seems you are holding a Pity Party for yourself. Go to a local yarn shop or some place like Joann's and take classes. If that is not an option, place an add in KP looking for knitters in your area that get together on a weekly basis. A mixed group of experienced knitters is one of the best way to learn plus you make new friends. You don't have to knit with the most expensive yarns and tools , just find someplace to knit and enjoy.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

the.orangelady said:


> Seems you are holding a Pity Party for yourself. Go to a local yarn shop or some place like Joann's and take classes. If that is not an option, place an add in KP looking for knitters in your area that get together on a weekly basis. A mixed group of experienced knitters is one of the best way to learn plus you make new friends. You don't have to knit with the most expensive yarns and tools , just find someplace to knit and enjoy.


NOT a pity party. Just an "under confident" sort of day. We've all had them. I WON'T accept pity.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Everyone started somewhere and there is no need to feel like you are not up to par. If you want to increase your skill levels I am sure that you can do it. There are lots of video tutorials and knit alongs and such where you can learn new skill sets if that is what you want to do. As for the needles anything goes. I have old circulars and double points as well as straight ones from my grandmother I use them all the time. Why purchase something when you already have one that works? As for the yarn not everyone can afford the special ones and Lion Brand and others are just fine. I too love to find something at the thrift store why not ?? I see no problems with what you are accomplishing and those who do charity work are a wonderful blessing to those in need.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

IMHO, knitting is more about the process than the product. If it isn't fun/relaxing/rewarding, why do it? If I want mittens, it's really cheaper to go to a box store and buy them. But if I want to KNIT mittens, that's another matter.

Knitting is about the joy of pulling one loop of yarn through another loop. The needles are just the tools we use. Shortly after 9/11, frequent fliers who knit figured out you could use pencils (acceptable carry-on item) instead of knitting needles (dangerous weapon).

I enjoy trying out new needles, just to see who well they work. But in the end, I think it all comes down to this basic question: Are you having fun? As long as the answer is positive, things are good.


----------



## pugs12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dear Books--- I love knitting with some of the " nicer" yarns now, because I can. We are retired and more freed up money. And I have some of the high end needles. But still knit a lot of my projects with yarn that my family can abuse in washer and dryer. Take away all of the " fancy" stuff but please never take away my love of knitting. I m sure that all of your pieces are knit for the pure joy of the actual craft and not what you are using. We joke about being yarn snobs but love sharing with all of the ladies ( and gents ) here that simply love the craft and support one another. Enjoy. As we get older we go back to the simpler items again just to continue creating pretty things with string. Take pride in your skills. Have a great day. Knit on, sister.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Books, we all do what we like and are comfortable with. I am a lefty who taught myself to knit right hand before the Internet. I enjoy knitting find it relaxing, Please continue to enjoy what and how you are knitting. That is what this is all about. I am looking forward to seeing your work. I work with bamboo circulars because I have a very hard time with straight needles, work keeps falling off. Hard for me to get tension even on straight. So the path is different for each of us. I am spending this WI heat wave inside knitting, hope you are too.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

There's a saying "To each is own"..the choice is yours..you do what you have ..the quality is there not because of the expense of the yarn or needles but because of what you are doing. Some like to learn something new this is within all of our reach whether or not we choose to do it , is up to us. We can admire ones creativeness and their choice of pattern, yarn, and expertise..but don't berate yourself because you don't know how to do the same. It's always out there if you want to take the time to learn be it a pattern stitch (by the way a small square that works up into a dishcloth is a great way to learn pattern stitches) some call these squares samplers..or learning to use new implements..the choice is yours.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

books said:


> It's just so confusing, DPNs, Magic loop, two at a time, top down, and all the different heels!!!!! That's why I think, I wanted to master DPNs.... that's how our Grandmother's learned knitting socks, so it seemed like the best way. I suppose if I ask what's the best way to learn socks, I'm sure I'll get a hundred different responses.... Oh well, Off to u tube and all my different pattern books....


When knitting socks whatever pattern you choose stay with it. Please don't do what I did I use two different patterns. When it was time to do the second I forgot what I did on the first sock. Then I had to frogged the first sock and had to start over following *One Pattern*.Silly me


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm 75 years old and have quite a bit of arthritis. I am self taught in both knitting and crochet. I sometimes have a problem with thread crochet now because of the arthritis but am going to try some of the newer hooks with the larger handles and see if that helps. 

I used to have trouble with my elbows and shoulders until I tried the cables. They are much more comfortable to knit with. Can knit for hours without any pain. Just another reason to try something new.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Books your doing great, just keep doing what you are doing. Knitting should be fun once it starts to bother you there is no point in doing it.

Years ago I use to knit different things but now I am older all I ever knit is beanies, sometimes a rug or scarf, things that don't need seaming. I use cheap wool from the op shops and the $2 shops. I have cheap needles from Spotlight (large craft store here). I do have some pure wool but I always buy it when it's on special, never ever have I paid full price for it. No one knows or complains, as I knit for charity and they are just so pleased to have a warm hat to wear.

So keep knitting and enjoy it. Just do the best you can with what you have and never let anyone make you feel inferior.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

As long as you enjoy what you are knitting, it doesn't matter what needles and yarn you are using. I think the point of knitting is to relax, make things that you like, and just to get pleasure from the whole process. Don't analyze it too much. Right now I'm making a cardigan for myself with yarn that wasn't very expensive that I've had for several years, I'm using a pattern that I love although it's probably old fashioned and out of date, but I'm enjoying myself and will enjoy the cardigan when it's finished.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Books, I _never_ used anything but Red Heart Super Saver or "cheap" sport weight "baby yarn" and my Gramma's old straight needles for years and years. Then my first Ex threw out Gramma's needles 

For the longest time, I only knit afghans ( good old SuperSaver doubled, on large circular needles, because of size) because that was what I did to keep from losing my mind when I monitored my kids' television viewing.

Then my Mom kept hinting that she had always wanted, but never could afford, a knitted suit. Who can deny their Mom's deepest wish? So upgrade to intricate cables and "angora" yarn- still purchased from K-Mart, so still a "bargain basement" brand 

Then the kids started having kids, so Christening outfits and baby gifts were the next hurdle.

It's not the *cost* of the tools, or how "state of the art" they may be, but how you use them that matters. You bring joy to countless people you don't even know, through your charitable donations. You derive joy from the things that you knit. You create beautiful and useful items that are much appreciated. Who could ask for anything more? No need to try and "keep up with the Joneses".


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

the.orangelady said:


> Seems you are holding a Pity Party for yourself. Go to a local yarn shop or some place like Joann's and take classes. If that is not an option, place an add in KP looking for knitters in your area that get together on a weekly basis. A mixed group of experienced knitters is one of the best way to learn plus you make new friends. You don't have to knit with the most expensive yarns and tools , just find someplace to knit and enjoy.


She doesn't have to pay for classes. Twice a year a retired knitting and crochet teacher offers Free classes at the local library where books and I live. The only problem is that books works third shift. But if she really wants to go the classes are at 1pm she will have to sleep around the classes. She needs a way to get there. Sometimes things aren't always so simple to work into our schedules.

Classes will be offer this Fall anyone in the Green Bay, WI area are welcome to come.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have any of those fancy named needles,i use my tried and true needles that i have had from the early 60's,they work for me.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Have to agree with all the comments. I taught myself to knit and not at an early age. I have trouble with reading graphs - but keep working at it, struggle with cables (but give it a shot every now and then). I cannot begin to knit at the level of some of the work I see on KP but truly admire everyone else's work. Be kind to yourself - knitting in itself is an art - no matter what level you knit at - and I can't crochet at all.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I know how you feel. This site can be pretty intimidating. I knit at a skilled intermediate? Level. But I am slow. AND knitting is not my whole life. Nor am I obsessed with building a stash. I enjoy reading most of the KP posts and have learned a lot. I don't knit shawls, some look enjoyably challenging but they are not worn here in Central Texas- I have never seen anyone wearing a shawl not even in cold theaters. Just enjoy what you do in whatever manner works for you.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Please don't feel left out. I've been knitting and crocheting since I was about 8 yrs old (I'm now 66) and I'd hardly consider myself to be "experienced". My needles are leftovers, mostly from my grandmother. I've fiddled with dpn's a time or two but am hardly proficient. And most of my supplies, yarns, etc come from Michael's or Walmart... hardly top of the line. Still, I enjoy the end results and admire the work of those more talented than I am with never a feeling that my work is not good enough. Just enjoy! It isn't a competition, it's a just a way to learn new things. Take what you want and leave the rest. Just because someone else chooses to knit with expensive needles doesn't mean you or I have to. The end result will be the same.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i still knit with straight needles


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there an LYS near you? You might try a class to help you become more advanced. I think it is fear that is holding you back. Just try to do the cables, try watching a video, then just go for it. So what if they come out wonky! Start small and go from there. You will never know unless you try and you are probably way better than you think! Good luck! BTW, there are so many knitters here that can help if you get stuck and not all of us are advanced!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Knitting is not a race nor is it a competition. Knit with needles you like and with yarn that suits you. Enjoyment is what it's all about.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

"I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate"

Neither yarn nor needles make an experienced knitter. IF the knitter has the inclination and ability to use them, fancy yarn can be used to make a very striking result and expensive needles may help such things as tension but there is no substitution for solid knowledge and experience which has nothing to do with types of yarn or needles.

What does make the difference is when the knitter keeps taking on projects that are just a little outside of their experience level and as a result learns a new stitch, a new technique and as a further result grows in confidence and ability to take on ever increasingly complex patterns.

"I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times"

"are they junk" -- Not necessarily. They may not be the most pleasant to use but certainly can be used.

As to fixed versus interchangeable needles, that is really frosting on the cake. Using simple needles and fixed length circulars work quite well if that is what you choose to use. Some may choose to use more expensive needles and those needles will generally be quite nice to use but not having them does not make one any less a knitter. They are a blessing to be sure but certainly not necessary.



books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit when I want, what I want, with the yarn and needles I want...because it makes me happy just to knit. Do what makes you happy  Usually the thing that makes me try a new technique id the desire to knit something I really want that uses that method. KPers are a great source of information and you tube is my friend    Don't be afraid to try something new, maybe a simple hat on a short circular and finish the top with dpns just to get yourself started.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

books said:


> My knitting lesson was Great! I bought sock yarn, which I have never used in my life and practiced a bit with the DPNs. Still find them fiddly... all those sticks moving around while I'm trying to work! I changed to a 12 inch circular and liked that better, the stitches just seemed to slide off, one right after the other. I'm determined to master both techniques.... it's just that I'm soooo slow, that ONE sock is going to take me one whole YEAR!!!! Oh well, it just takes practice.... it also helped that I was at a table, where I could lay my work FLAT, so I wouldn't twist stitches. A Big Thank You to Grandmann for helping me


Great success!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

certanly true about beingable to text and drive, eh??


valwirral said:


> Well said annweb. surely we knit for pleasure so equipment must come second, do the best you can with whatever is your choice and stick to it. Just because something is *modern or new* does not necessarily mean it is better.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

non animal for me too, allergies..



JoanDL said:


> I agree with the others who have said it's not a competition. We love to knit, share pics of our projects. Get sympathy for our failures and cheers on our successes and inspiration. Share tips of things that have worked for us and get advice when we can't figure out a pattern. We all had to start somewhere. I am back into knitting after a 50 year break. Didn't even have circulars much less interchangeables when I learned. Double pointed needles are a challenge for me but I don't have to learn them if I don't want to! The knitting police are going to come after me or you! I use only acrylics due to severe allergies to animal fibers. Enjoy your knitting, learn something new if you feel like it. It's supposed to be enjoyable. Many of us have had to rip things out because we weren't paying attention to a pattern or suddenly just didn't like what we were making. Hang in there, enjoy whatever you make and post pics. We love to see them.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Your description sounds like me - I own circular needles, but have never used them! I've used dpn to knit 2 little bibs! I've made cables once or twice but find them daunting! I don't have money to spend on good wool and use what I can find to suit my pocket 
But I do love knitting and will persevere


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree don't be hard on yourself. Everything takes time to learn and it is just a learning process knowing how to read a chart or use DP's. Just take it one step at a time and as soon as you are comfortable with what you are doing try one new thing.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


I think you just described me! ( and probably a few hundred others who are on this site to learn about all this ! ) my hand knitting skills are very basic, but even those skills can produce nice items.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have driven a Toyota for many years (My husband's cousin fixes them.)Many others drive Caddy's and Beamers. We all go to the same places and buy the same gas and go the same direction on the road. We each accomplish the same things and put our shoes on the same way. 
I have many different kinds of needles, no preferences except for the right one to get the job done. We are all different and have different preferences.
My mother had a saying "use it up, wear it out, make it do, or go without"I agree with the first 3. I'm not going with out as MY friends share ideas, patterns, supplies, knowledge etc. and we all have fun, including all the helpful people on KP. Keep on Keeping on, do your charity work, keep knitting. You are a bright spot in many lives. Sorry that you were having an upside down day.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Knitting is something you do, to relax and make you feel good that you accomplished something positive out of it and the joy in the person's face you give it to. It's not the kind of needle you use. I use bamboo, I have heard so many horror stories of the put together needles (I run from them) I buy the already put together circular needles. Everyone's knitting is at a different level. I go to a yarn shop and the woman there does beautiful work, showed her the Christmas stocking I'm making I started the 3rd one last night and then one more to go (oh yes, the 2nd is better than the 1st) she said she could never make anything like that. I have to confess, I'm getting bored with them, I'm ready to move on to something else, but want to get them done so I know they are done for the family for Christmas.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you having fun knitting? Are you enjoying the projects you knit? Do you look forward to finishing your items? Are you excited to start something new?

That is all that matters.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Another thing that makes it tricky to go is health. I can not be in frags and most folk are.. perfumes etc 
and laundry products keep me home a lot.


grandmann said:


> She doesn't have to pay for classes. Twice a year a retired knitting and crochet teacher offers Free classes at the local library where books and I live. The only problem is that books works third shift. But if she really wants to go the classes are at 1pm she will have to sleep around the classes. She needs a way to get there. Sometimes things aren't always so simple to work into our schedules.
> 
> Classes will be offer this Fall anyone in the Green Bay, WI area are welcome to come.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


I agree its not the needles that do the job but the hands holding the needles


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

fun to see haw many are practical people...


kiwiannie said:


> I don't have any of those fancy named needles,i use my tried and true needles that i have had from the early 60's,they work for me.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't be so hard on yourself. I'm sure your knitting skills are quite adequate. I have a terrible time with charts, they just give me a headache, so I don't even look at chart only patterns. Just knit what makes you happy. If you you like doing little things, like hats, scarves, blankets, then do that. If you want to branch out and try new things then go for it. There is so much info on YouTube that will help you on your way. Just be patient with yourself and just, practice, practice, practice. You'll get there. Don't let yourself be put off by things that look too hard to ever do. You'll be amazed at how easy things can actually turn out to be. As for your needles, like the old saying goes....one man's junk, is another man's treasure. If you are content and happy with your Boye and Clover needles then don't worry about what anyone else has to say. Everyone has their own preference. My favorite needles are the KP Cubics. I have tried so many different brands of needles including Addis and I don't like them. So there you go. I got them because so many rave about them, but didn't like them, so it really is a matter of what YOU like. Do and use what gives you pleasure in your knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Please don't be overwhelmed! Many of us have been knitting for years and have had time to try new things. Don't try t445o learn everything at once. I've been knitting for about 60 years, and I'm still learning! As for yarn and needles, use what you're comfortable with, and try some new ones when you feel like it. Same with fancy yarns. Different needles work better with some yarns than others. I still use my "old" needles, but also have square ones I use for knitting socks. I only use circulars when I have to. Anyway, just ENJOY your knitting experience and go at your own pace.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


I agree its not the needles that do the job but the hands holding the needles


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

like this post !!!!!!!!!!!



Pearls Girls said:


> I have driven a Toyota for many years (My husband's cousin fixes them.)Many others drive Caddy's and Beamers. We all go to the same places and buy the same gas and go the same direction on the road. We each accomplish the same things and put our shoes on the same way.
> I have many different kinds of needles, no preferences except for the right one to get the job done. We are all different and have different preferences.
> My mother had a saying "use it up, wear it out, make it do, or go without"I agree with the first 3. I'm not going with out as MY friends share ideas, patterns, supplies, knowledge etc. and we all have fun, including all the helpful people on KP. Keep on Keeping on, do your charity work, keep knitting. You are a bright spot in many lives. Sorry that you were having an upside down day.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

like this post !!!!!!!!!!!



Pearls Girls said:


> I have driven a Toyota for many years (My husband's cousin fixes them.)Many others drive Caddy's and Beamers. We all go to the same places and buy the same gas and go the same direction on the road. We each accomplish the same things and put our shoes on the same way.
> I have many different kinds of needles, no preferences except for the right one to get the job done. We are all different and have different preferences.
> My mother had a saying "use it up, wear it out, make it do, or go without"I agree with the first 3. I'm not going with out as MY friends share ideas, patterns, supplies, knowledge etc. and we all have fun, including all the helpful people on KP. Keep on Keeping on, do your charity work, keep knitting. You are a bright spot in many lives. Sorry that you were having an upside down day.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

I am 80 yrs old. I have some older models of Denise interchangeables that I have never used. I tried once and couldn't manage. 3yrs ago I learned to use circular needles and love them. I don't like the metal as well as I like the Nylon needles and nylon cord. If they want to curl I just dip in hot water(cords) and straighten under cold water. The Nylon needles are much easier on my hands. Use them almost exclusively. I learned to do cables last Christmas and was happy to find them pretty easy.. Don't be discouraged and just jump in and try it. This group are wonderful for helping.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

We all have our own challenges. I knit and crochet. I hate crocheting from a chart ,and have not mastered it. It's a whole new foreign language to me and I've crochet for 50 years. I buy yarn at all price points. And I make sure that I use up every last inch of that expensive sock yarn. What's left after the socks are done gets knit into a throw that was started just for that purpose. I hate using straight needles because I drop them .circulars don't get lost in my chair, and I'd rather invest in a good set of interchangeables than buy 100 different sizes of needles with all different lengths of cables.
None of this make us a better or worse knitter. We are all talented artists , including you with our own wants ,needs , and preferences &#128515;


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


Agree!


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Knitting is knitting no matter what equipment you use. I wish
KP had a "like" button as I agree with all the responded. Knit on!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

theresagsolet said:


> I agree its not the needles that do the job but the hands holding the needles


Sometimes working with the right needles for yourself makes the job easier to do. For a beginner sometimes it is hard to find the right needles. When I first got into doing lace I was using the straight Boye needles. One of the members here suggest that if I find a needle with a sharper point it will work better for me. It did make a Big difference. When I started out knitting with DPN I found out that bamboo works the best for me so I won't loose my stitches.

Oh Yes, there are some fine knitters out there that still uses straights.
But if you can make the job easier for yourself go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh goodness me, of course you can knit! I too can't understand charts, they terrify me. I have been knitting for forty years and have just tried dpns. With a bit of patience I managed to get the hang of them. I don't like them but cope if I have to. Also finally conquered circular needles and love them. Please don't give up on any of them. Sit down quietly and practice. Do you have anyone who could help you or maybe learn together?


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I love my square needles. Many blessings for the creation of You tube and New Stitch a Day. Both have how to videos.
I knit on flat and round items on my circulars. So seldom I use straight needles. Best to you. You will find your way. I like Lion Brand also. &#128515;


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

the.orangelady said:


> Seems you are holding a Pity Party for yourself. Go to a local yarn shop or some place like Joann's and take classes. If that is not an option, place an add in KP looking for knitters in your area that get together on a weekly basis. A mixed group of experienced knitters is one of the best way to learn plus you make new friends. You don't have to knit with the most expensive yarns and tools , just find someplace to knit and enjoy.


Good advice. Also, many libraries have weekly get-togethers where everyone is invited and the advanced knitters love to help when their assistance is sought.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

hare said:


> Do you have anyone who could help you or maybe learn together?


Yes, I invited books to our knitting group I hope she comes.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey, we all start somewhere. have all that stuff, plus and yes all my blankets and sweaters from 20 years ago have seams but you learn and expand and try different yarn and needles. I still use my straight metal needblea and sometimes need an extra cicular so I use the fixed Boyle.As you knit more you want to try more, heck just in the last 2-3 years I learned short rows, knitting in the round, i cord and several other things. As I said we all start some where and when you are comfortable you will expand out and learn more. Keep reading and writing and never stop your craft.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are enjoying what you knit and what you knit with, then it seems to me that knitting is serving its intended purpose, in my opinion, which is enjoyment. In the five years since I took up knitting I found that I don't like the interchangeable needle I received as a gift, a Signature one that was described as the Cadillac of needles by the shop owner, which unscrewed as I knitted and often needed tightening. Love the fixed in many brands And those are what I use. As far as material, everyone knits with different purpose and some of the fancier yarns are a personal treat for a shawl but other yarns are perfect for baby knits, hats which will see lots of hard winter use, etc. Short version, whatever needles and yarns make you enjoy the process, those are for you. Keeping up with what other knitters do I could never hope to and it would be stressful to try.


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

I feel the same way. I look at all the wonderful and talented knits that are happening and I know I can't do anything like that. But I enjoy knitting and I am learning from these wonderful people. That will have to be enough for me for now.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50+ years and have all kinds of needles. That's what comes from years of thrift store and rummage sale finds. I do buy an occassional needle, but I am rather thrifty and find it so uneccessary to buy say a set of new needles, when my old are lke old friends. So if I were you, I would buy needles as I need them. Maybe you want to learn magic loop, then you need a 40" circular, and you would have to buy that. But otherwise, don't worry about it, as long as you are happy with what you do knit.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems like you think that the grass is greener on the other side. Well not true! Fancy knitting needles does not make a knitter! I use my mom's old knitting needles and crochet hooks. Sure I would like to try the fancy kind every one talks about but there are no knitting shops to see them, and on-line shopping is just too expensive! So I happened to see bamboo needles at - hate them!! Back to my old ones! Some are bent so yes they do make excellent stakes to hold my plants or to make holes in the earth so the water drains properly...My mom taught me but ripped all my mistakes before I understood what they were! So I gave up knitting and crochet for over twenty years just I wouldn't have to hear my mom comparing me to my sister - 5 years ago after she passed, I sat down and tried again at my rate and speed and if I did not like it I frogged it - so sit and take your time - nobody is pushing you - do it your way and not like her or her or her!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

The important question you should ask yourself is: do I enjoy knitting my way?
If you do then don't worry about what others do, how they do it or the tools they use. Just sit back and enjoy!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gosh, Books- when it comes to knitting and almost all arts & crafts- it really is "to each his or her own" or " Different strokes for different folks." I knit straight on circular needles because it is easier for me. With the short needles on circulars, it has made a world of difference for me. 
A lot of people knit only with straight needles- as long as you are enjoying your knitting, you are doing great.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

*I* knit because I enjoy it. I like to admire the lovely things people post here but I knit what and how I want and feel no compulsion to compete. Mostly for gifts for family and a few friends. I adore fixed cable needles even if I'm knitting flat because I can push the whole kit and kaboodle to the middle when I put it down and don't worry about loosing stitches. 

This works for *me*. And *I* hate seaming, so I knit in the round. But this is *me*. Do what "you* love.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

We all actually have been where you are and some of us has never left, we putter along--for me I love knitting and crocheting but do not always have time to do either. I usually have more time in the winter than summer. I think that as you "grow" into knitting you discover that you do just what you want and that is the way it is and if everybody passes you by, oh well, at least you get to do what you want and not what everybody else is doing and really that's what counts, anyway!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

books said:


> I think I'm just nervous. I promised to meet a fellow KP member today. She's going to teach me DPNs (would love to knit socks) and I feel like a fraud, sitting here with my cheapo needles and yarn!


Good luck with the socks! 
I got a set of Boyle for a gift and I like them, no problems. I am not a got to try those person nor do I spend $ on things I have already, but, that being said, I bet some of those other needles are wonderful! I still do not need them. I sold most all my straights, metal or plastic and have some bamboo as gifts and metal DPNS, a few circulars.
It is all in how you react to your hobby, how you feel and pressuring yourself to have all kinds of needles might be stressful. I liken it to the running shoes, our kids ran just as fast in their non fancy name shoes as the kids that had the so called best. They would like to have had expensive shoes but at the same time chose not to go barefoot!
We have sharpened dowels to help kids knit and I have knit little things on toothpicks.
Go with what works for you monetarily and comfort wise and I bet you start whipping out socks like your great hats!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

We all have and use what is most comfortable for us. I still have some medal and plastic needles. I use mainly wood needles because they seem to be kind to these hands. I find that as I continue to grow older I am less concerned about what others are using and more about what works for my hands. As for the stitches they come with time and different projects. I have been knitting for almost 60 years and I try to avoid charts. Happy knitting.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Please treat yourself gently!

Making a mistake with $50 a hank is not any better than making a mistake with $2-4 yarns.

The trick to any hobby is to enjoy it.

When and if you're ready to move on, you will be the only person with the ok to do so.

Have fun!

It took me a while to try cables and entrelac (40 years) only to find out how easy both are! Silly me.

But then it's practice and if not being enjoyed, go back to what you DO enjoy.

I have full confidence in your ability to figure it out. Honest.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

When I started hanging out here, I didn't know anything about charts,needles or yarn. I had never knit with anything other than red heart or Caron. I didn't have any money, no job and life was pretty bleak. I was given yarn, my hubby found oodles on Craigslist and I was off to the races.
I found a knitting group here in town and totally felt out of place. 50 something ex truck driver struggling in every aspect of my life

Then I saw the Ashton shawl. It was so pretty! The pattern was free! So I made one in white! Mistakes there were a lot! I did every chart backwards ( I didn't read the fine print) but I had fun and made 23 more shawls in 18 months.

I now have multiple sets of needles, lots of yarn, most gifted to me. Only problem is I now have a job and very little time to knit. But I still love it!


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

You aren't out of anyone's league! We all knit in different ways, different yarns, different speeds, etc. All that matters is that you enjoy doing it! Keep on the way you are. I don't or can't, don't know which, do some of the more intricate patterns but I don't really care. I knit cause I love it so don't stress myself with something that is not coming to me easily. Just knit and have fun. That's what it's all about!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Then, by all means, do some thing about it. I detect a need to be told that you need to give yourself a swift kick in the fanny and start trying new stitches. Youtube is the place to go. step-by-step videos and all for free. No matter how costly or fancy your needles are they are junk if you do not put them to use. Time to get going.


books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't put yourself down. It does not matter what brand of needles you work with. Needles are needles, my dpn are out of a charity shop, and my socks etc are as good as anyone else. As long as you are enjoying knitting keep going.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Books, do not be hard on yourself or others. Just enjoy knitting. I try a lot of different patterns. Some to challenge me, others because I have an idea of what I want to do. I like yarn but buy a lot of Red Heart because when I give a project away I want it to be easy to care for. Other yarn I get at yard sales or at a discount..never seem to get the right amount since I usually do not have a pattern in mind when I find the yarn, or they do not have more than one skein or ball. 
Do not get caught up in trying to match someone else. It does not work. I am in a group who encourages whatever you do and in one that after a long time I figured out was more of a competition & negative thinkers. I do not go often to that group anymore. 
I taught myself to do the dpns when my SIL wanted "egg warmers" for a gift. Found it was best to try the concept with large needles so my frog now has a hat & then I went to the smaller ones when I got the "hang" of using them. 
Go at your own pace & enjoy!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

You could become very popular if you knit your friends and family some yellow and green team scarfs. GO PACKERS. Joanne's and Michaels have the yarn. You can knit them as plain or try a little pattern


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

You could become very popular if you knit your friends and family some yellow and green team scarfs. GO PACKERS. Joanne's and Michaels have the yarn. You can knit them as plain or try a little pattern


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

We all start somewhere. When I first started knitting (about four years ago) I knitted garter stitch scarves! 

Since joining KP I have learned so much... One new skill learned on each project... Lace, cables, charts, fair isle, socks, etc..... We are all still learning and all at our own pace and in our own way. Some take classes at a LYS, some join a group and some (I am too impatient to schedule/wait for a class) like me prefer to learn by teaching ourselves... Videos work great for me and many others as well.

I have also learned about all different types of fibers... Acrylic, wool, alpaca, cashmere, cottons, etc. The best way to learn is to USE different fibers, learn how they behave and "fit" your projects best!

I also bought the Boye needle set and quickly learned they were NOT for me.... I got rid of them and found needles that work bet for me and my projects.... Many, many knitters love them and have been happily using theirs for decades... It all depends on personal preference.

Many knitters are happy with their skill level. My Nana (grandmother) has been knitting for over 40 years. The ONLY thing she knits is one pattern with one yarn.. Grandma's favorite dishcloth. She has seen my knitting progress and has absolutely no interest in learning any new techniques.. She knits dishcloths for our entire family and she is content doing just that.

My best suggestion if you wish to expand your knitting skill set is to TRY something new with each project.. New technique, new fiber, etc. it sounds as if you ARE interested in growing as a knitter and it can be done... Many of us started with garter stitch scarves and took off from there as a result of our friends on KP who provide inspiration, motivation and guidance!!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm self taught and usually satisfied with my projects. Have faith, you'll get the hang of circulars and DPN's, you just have to give them a try.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oops


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


try going on youtube. They have so many tutorials that last only 2-3 minutes, you're going to wonder what the problem was. Same with cables, soooooo easy! Try to find a knitting group in your area. Check with your library, they usually know the groups. Most people will be glad to show you how. I love circulars, but you don't have to buy expensive. I have expensive, but I also bought a set of bamboos on e-bay, I think 11 sizes for less than $10.
And it's true, it's not a competition, if you enjoy knitting, just do it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> We all start somewhere. When I first started knitting (about four years ago) I knitted garter stitch scarves!
> 
> Since joining KP I have learned so much... One new skill learned on each project... Lace, cables, charts, fair isle, socks, etc..... We are all still learning and all at our own pace and in our own way. Some take classes at a LYS, some join a group and some (I am too impatient to schedule/wait for a class) like me prefer to learn by teaching ourselves... Videos work great for me and many others as well.
> 
> ...


You should see books knit. She is only be modest. She doesn't have the money that some of us have to knit with fine yarns. She shops at Goodwill. Yesterday she show some lovely Plymouth yarn that she picked up at Goodwill. It was a great fine for her. I know she will take off and become one of the better knitters here on KP because her interest is there. At times I think she wants to take in too much all at once.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't knit a lot either but enjoy the things that I make. However I feel strongly the way you feel about crochet, I just can't do it lord knows I try but I simply cannot follow a pattern. I have no idea what the pattern is telling me to do. Yes I can do the stitches but that is where it ends. 
Anyway just enjoy what you do.

God Bless
Ann


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Do you enjoy the process? Does it give a sense of satisfaction to see a finished project? If so , don't worry about how or what you used to accomplish it. All that matters is the end result , why you did it, and how it is used! Enjoy knitting for others and yourself. NO ONE is perfect at ANYTHING! Anyone who claims to be is just dreaming! Knit, enjoy! Have fun with it.....share it with others. Don't be so hard on your self.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear books, don't think for one minute that fitting in anywhere has to do with doing and liking or having what others do like or have. Do you enjoy knitting? If you can say "yes" then that's all that matters. You don't have to use the fancy yarns and the interchangeable needles to fit in with a knitting/crocheting group. Enjoy your knitting, seam up your hats and never ever compare yourself with other crafters. You are as unique in your crafting style as are all the other crafters! No fancy stuff required to enjoy a craft and belong or fit in with a crafting group! :thumbup:


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

Try watching some tutorials for circular needles on You Tube if you have a computor. Also, if you have a senior center close by, you can go there just to ask if anyone there is a knitter. I'll bet they would love to show you or answer your questions. Knitters love to help knitters. I feel, it's not the needles, it's the knitter. I like buying new toys if I can afford it. But in the end, it's what you get out of the process, not how fancy the tools are.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


I agree!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I totally agree with many "good souls" on here about doing and using what you enjoy. You do not have to have "the most expensive, or the higher priced" to get great results! Just ask yourself "do I enjoy doing it? " if the answer is "yes", wellllll you go girl" .

Fiona &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


Hello Books, Think of circulars as straight needles that give you room in between for moving your knitting back and forth. Being that your saying "Courage is the act of holding on for one minute longer" tells me you can do whatever you set your mind to. Just take your time and tell yourself you can do it.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for your kind thoughts, everybody. I would LIKE to check out utube and all the knitting lessons on it, the problem is.... My dumb computer is too slow. I have an ancient laptop that my husband and I share and when I try to load one of the videos, it will play a few seconds, then buffer, and buffer..... and buffer.... it takes a half hour for me to watch a 4 minute video and I get too frustrated. Don't know how to fix this.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I am one who only competes with myself and I love to challenge me with what ever appeal to me to try. I give it my best, and I strive for the best I can do and that is all that is important to me. I love to see what everyone post on this site and am impressed with all there fine work, from a dish cloth to a beautiful dreambird shawl, each was made by somebody who achieved a piece of art. 
Try not to compare yourself to anyone else and just enjoy experimenting with your different hooks and yarns. Life is way to short for anything else...Enjoy Life and All crafts you try....


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Crumplin said:


> After 70 years of knitting, I am back to making small things, soon/easily finished, and I am still learning new things from this thread.
> 
> It keeps me calm in chaos, and does wonders for my blood pressure !
> 
> ...


Books, I am a newbie, taking up knitting again after about 40 years. I make all sorts of mistakes and have done plenty of frogging-I did one hat but flat with seams. The great thing about knitting is you can do whatever you want. I have a friend who has been knitting for many years and the only thing she ever makes are scarves knit all in rib stitch K2P2. That's it. I'm different. It would bore me to do the same thing all the time. Other people only knit socks. Yikes-dpns-I'm not ready, if ever, for that. Knitting is for fun and even better you are doing projects for charity. I'm writing under Edna's reply because I've seen this comment before-you feel like a rookie, and an expert like Edna learns new things still in this forum. That's the great thing about knitting-everyone learns differently and anyone can go along at whatever pace they want to take and take on whatever challenges they want.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I too feel a bit intimidated by some of the incredible work posted on this site, but I plug along and have found that challenging myself to do something new actually works! Hooray for me! I did start using circulars to do my straight knitting because; A. I don't lose the "other" needle; B. I don't get the ends stuck in my long or 3/4 sleeves; and C. I can knit my grandson's afghan on a set and be able to have a whole bunch of stitches on it without resorting to super long needles - that: see A and B. 
Did I mention I'm kind of a graceless in my way of doing things? My mother tried.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Books.....if I can do what I do anybody can......I am not the smartest. My children used to make fun of me when they were teens because of my limitations.

Listen up; I went on The Crochet Crowd on U tube and thanks to Mickey I can crochet/tunisian crochet.....

Everyone on here was doing socks....soooooI went to U tube and I can knit socks....

I used to be a strickly scarf maker before I found KP.
I am on disability and can barely afford yarn/needles.

Knit with what you have and go to U tube and if I can do it so can you!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

When I see some of the amazing projects pictured on this forum, I feel pretty inept, I must admit. But we all have different talents and skills, so I remind myself that I am knitting for my pleasure, and I stick to what I enjoy. Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I have the same issues, you've described! I thought I was all alone.  I try to only knit with bamboo, circular needles, as I always was dropping one needle. So, since I use only circulars, problem solved. I mostly use the garter stitch, unless I'm loom knitting. Can't do the purl stitch with knitting needles, for my 
life. I needle knit Continental style.



books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Are there 2 brands so similar, Boye and BoyLe? new to me..
? 


lyd said:


> Hey, we all start somewhere. have all that stuff, plus and yes all my blankets and sweaters from 20 years ago have seams but you learn and expand and try different yarn and needles. I still use my straight metal needblea and sometimes need an extra cicular so I use the fixed Boyle.As you knit more you want to try more, heck just in the last 2-3 years I learned short rows, knitting in the round, i cord and several other things. As I said we all start some where and when you are comfortable you will expand out and learn more. Keep reading and writing and never stop your craft.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

seems very good advicer, methinks.


crafty_grandma56 said:


> Seems like you think that the grass is greener on the other side. Well not true! Fancy knitting needles does not make a knitter! I use my mom's old knitting needles and crochet hooks. Sure I would like to try the fancy kind every one talks about but there are no knitting shops to see them, and on-line shopping is just too expensive! So I happened to see bamboo needles at - hate them!! Back to my old ones! Some are bent so yes they do make excellent stakes to hold my plants or to make holes in the earth so the water drains properly...My mom taught me but ripped all my mistakes before I understood what they were! So I gave up knitting and crochet for over twenty years just I wouldn't have to hear my mom comparing me to my sister - 5 years ago after she passed, I sat down and tried again at my rate and speed and if I did not like it I frogged it - so sit and take your time - nobody is pushing you - do it your way and not like her or her or her!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Are there 2 brands so similar, Boye and BoyLe? new to me..
> ?


The needles are Boye, but many people don't spell it correctly - not two different brands


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I always read it as BOYLE, silly me.... I'm going to have to dig out my grandma's needles and check!!!!! Silly me.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

seems very good advicer, methinks.


crafty_grandma56 said:


> Seems like you think that the grass is greener on the other side. Well not true! Fancy knitting needles does not make a knitter! I use my mom's old knitting needles and crochet hooks. Sure I would like to try the fancy kind every one talks about but there are no knitting shops to see them, and on-line shopping is just too expensive! So I happened to see bamboo needles at - hate them!! Back to my old ones! Some are bent so yes they do make excellent stakes to hold my plants or to make holes in the earth so the water drains properly...My mom taught me but ripped all my mistakes before I understood what they were! So I gave up knitting and crochet for over twenty years just I wouldn't have to hear my mom comparing me to my sister - 5 years ago after she passed, I sat down and tried again at my rate and speed and if I did not like it I frogged it - so sit and take your time - nobody is pushing you - do it your way and not like her or her or her!


same poor com;puter trials,ill and losing brain cells
so do not learn new things well, so not getting another one, too old to spend that muchj.

you aew doing fine I think, so enjoy what you do w/ what you have and treat you and others w/ the results,


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Don't be so hard on yourself. First of all the question is "do you enjoy knitting"?. That is the important part. Not what tools you have at hand. I am in the same boat as you. I have knit with four needles for hats depending on the choice of hat. I have also tried circular needles, not one of my favourites but it is a challenge. The patterns I use can be done on either circular or straight needles. If I like the pattern but can't get the hang of the circular needles, such as having a bad day, I will figure out how to achieve the pattern or project on straight needles. I also cannot afford expensive yarn so I mix and match the yarns I can afford at my local Wal-Mart or hospice shop. You would be surprised how nice things come out. There are many of us who cannot afford the new tools or yarns but enjoy knitting. So you do what pleases you. Trying to please others or keep up because it's the style, is an exercise in futility. Being different from everyone else around you is more fun . More expensive does not always mean better. There is always someone out there who has the latest model of anything just because they want to do as everyone else. Most of us buy the latest because our old things have broken down and need replacing but it is a waste of money if you have something that already works for you.

:?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thanx,,



chickkie said:


> The needles are Boye, but many people don't spell it correctly - not two different brands


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Please don't feel like that. We all knit for the pleasure it brings us. We range from beginners to the very advanced knitters. We come from all walks of life, but have one thing in common our love of turning yarn into something we are proud of. So if you enjoy knitting you belong with us.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Dear books, the proof is in the result. If you are happy with what you make, and enjoy the making, then what else is there? You can use chopsticks, pencils, anything to knit. As my friend Pat says, "there are no knitting police!"


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

don t driove out of towwwn now, so local yarn and that is RH. I like it allrigt so Iuse what I have availableee. Can t be a;ll bad, been around a L O N G time..



Gweneth 1946 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. First of all the question is "do you enjoy knitting"?. That is the important part. Not what tools you have at hand. I am in the same boat as you. I have knit with four needles for hats depending on the choice of hat. I have also tried circular needles, not one of my favourites but it is a challenge. The patterns I use can be done on either circular or straight needles. If I like the pattern but can't get the hang of the circular needles, such as having a bad day, I will figure out how to achieve the pattern or project on straight needles. I also cannot afford expensive yarn so I mix and match the yarns I can afford at my local Wal-Mart or hospice shop. You would be surprised how nice things come out. There are many of us who cannot afford the new tools or yarns but enjoy knitting. So you do what pleases you. Trying to please others or keep up because it's the style, is an exercise in futility. Being different from everyone else around you is more fun . More expensive does not always mean better. There is always someone out there who has the latest model of anything just because they want to do as everyone else. Most of us buy the latest because our old things have broken down and need replacing but it is a waste of money if you have something that already works for you.
> 
> :?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

books said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts, everybody. I would LIKE to check out utube and all the knitting lessons on it, the problem is.... My dumb computer is too slow. I have an ancient laptop that my husband and I share and when I try to load one of the videos, it will play a few seconds, then buffer, and buffer..... and buffer.... it takes a half hour for me to watch a 4 minute video and I get too frustrated. Don't know how to fix this.


I can commiserate with you about slow old computers. I used to have one like that too.

Go to the library... they provide free computer use. All you need is a library card... and the librarian can help you learn how to use it to access what you want on the computer.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I felt the same way about straight needles. I preferred them to circulars. However, after getting "knitter's elbow" I find the circular needles put less strain on my wrists and elbows. I knit because I love to knit, my family always has requests lined up. For me that's what matters.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Knitting is knitting, it doesn't matter what you use. I enjoy your posts! You stand out in a crowd! Keep posting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oops, I am correcting from Boyle to Boye before the PMs start. Is a small spelling mistake really worth getting worked up over? Rhetorical question, no need to reply. Spell check on here has created some doozies!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I started using circs in the car as I lost one of the straights so much. I use them both ways, as circs and sstaights, learned while young and not losing brain cells.
.Like knit and crochet so much will use what ever as long as abler.


Randyknits said:


> I felt the same way about straight needles. I preferred them to circulars. However, after getting "knitter's elbow" I find the circular needles put less strain on my wrists and elbows. I knit because I love to knit, my family always has requests lined up. For me that's what matters.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


There are all levels of knitting on this site. No matter what your skill, yarn used, needles used you are creating things that others can use and enjoy. Don't beat yourself up, use the tips the more skilled knitters share and you will get better and better......all of us started learning new patterns, styles of knitting....just enjoy the journey and don't hesitate to share what you make.....no judgments here.....


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I started using circs in the car as I lost one of the straights so much. I use them both ways, as circs and sstaights, learned while young and not losing brain cells.
.Like knit and crochet so much will use what ever as long as abler.


Randyknits said:


> I felt the same way about straight needles. I preferred them to circulars. However, after getting "knitter's elbow" I find the circular needles put less strain on my wrists and elbows. I knit because I love to knit, my family always has requests lined up. For me that's what matters.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Ann745 said:


> Knitting is knitting, it doesn't matter what you use. I enjoy your posts! You stand out in a crowd! Keep posting.


Thanks, I've always took pride in going against the crowd. I was always the kid in high school that would spend their lunch hour in the library, (hence the name books) And I was knitting LONG before it was cool, oh, did I take guff about that. (She said waving her bamboo straights triumphantly in the air)   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

anninri said:


> I'm 75 years old and have quite a bit of arthritis. I am self taught in both knitting and crochet. I sometimes have a problem with thread crochet now because of the arthritis but am going to try some of the newer hooks with the larger handles and see if that helps.
> 
> I used to have trouble with my elbows and shoulders until I tried the cables. They are much more comfortable to knit with. Can knit for hours without any pain. Just another reason to try something new.


You sound like my twin! I have been knitting for 70 years and was always just a basic knitter. I still have needles that belonged to my grandmother! Last year I finally broke down and bought a good set of circulars and use them all the time now for the same reasons you do. I have learned so much here on KP and it has inspired me to try new things. Just love what you do and don't worry about it.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

GOod on you, !!!!!!!!

Fond du Lac area


books said:


> Thanks, I've always took pride in going against the crowd. I was always the kid in high school that would spend their lunch hour in the library, (hence the name books) And I was knitting LONG before it was cool, oh, did I take guff about that. (She said waving her bamboo straights triumphantly in the air)   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triperado (Feb 20, 2015)

i, too, have been knitting for 70 yrs and my knowledge is very limited and that's why i have enjoyed KP so much. My first needles were wooden butcher's sticks...u know they stick thru steaks to keep the bacon wrapped around them....
This was during WW11 and metal had gone to war. Such memories.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I can commiserate with you about slow old computers. I used to have one like that too.
> 
> Go to the library... they provide free computer use. All you need is a library card... and the librarian can help you learn how to use it to access what you want on the computer.


There IS always a way! There is also no charge or time limit to use the library computer!! Great suggestion! Where there is a will.. There is a way!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> There is also no charge or time limit to use the library computer!!


1 hour time limit if have other patrons - most of the ones I have come across in my travels across these lands.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Edna, I am so happy to see you are doing what I am. I am 80 and find with my vision challenges have returned to knitting smaller items as the years fly by. I knit hats for charity, scarves and probably my last big project started an afghan for my son and his wife for Christmas this year. Now if only it would help the blood pressure as it is s relaxing and enjoyable. I prefer the straight needles and use alot of the Lion brand and Redheart yarns as find I can knit more things for charity that way. 
. .


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yup true here



galaxycraft said:


> 1 hour time limit if have other patrons - most of the ones I have come across in my travels across these lands.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

like that reason !!!!!!!


Sunnydaze said:


> Edna, I am so happy to see you are doing what I am. I am 80 and find with my vision challenges have returned to knitting smaller items as the years fly by. I knit hats for charity, scarves and probably my last big project started an afghan for my son and his wife for Christmas this year. Now if only it would help the blood pressure as it is s relaxing and enjoyable. I prefer the straight needles and use alot of the Lion brand and Redheart yarns as find I can knit more things for charity that way.
> . .


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> 1 hour time limit if have other patrons - most of the ones I have come across in my travels across these lands.


45 minute time limit per day here, whether or not anyone else wants to use it. We have to scan our card and the computer keeps track, then boots you off when time is up. :-(


----------



## jjaa (Feb 12, 2011)

Whatever and however you do your knitting is fine. Just sit back and enjoy what you are doing. Just being on this site encourages me to learn something new - and I love reading and seeing what talent these people have. I have learned a lot and my talents do not begin to compare with some of the knitters but I am enjoying what I do.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Knitters do not judge you on the price of your needles or yarn and where you buy either. Not all of us can afford the high end things to knit with. The key is to knit, get better as you knit more and enjoy.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Knitting is NOT about fancy needles and expensive yarn. It IS about being creative and about doing what feels good to you. And your focus seems to be charity work which is incredibly admirable...not only are you being creative but you are helping others with your work.

I've been knitting forever and still don't get charts! If you want to, you can challenge yourself to add skills to your repertory by getting knitting books from the library or watching youtube videos. And here's the kicker...you don't HAVE to do that if you don't want to!

You get to decide.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yup !


Munchn said:


> Knitters do not judge you on the price of your needles or yarn and where you buy either. Not all of us can afford the high end things to knit with. The key is to knit, get better as you knit more and enjoy.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I use cable needles almost exclusively any more. They can be used in various ways including as you would use your straight needles. They hold more stitches, are easier on aching hands, and are usually quite durable. every one has their favorites. If you knit a lot or want to take on a lot of projects then investment in a set of interchangables makes sense. But they are expensive. There is no set, proper, "You musts," in knitting. Everyone has their own agenda. Frankly, I learned to knit hats on straight needles and I still use that method with my cables. Do what makes you feel good not what makes you frustrated.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


I use circulars for ALL my knitting. I prefer them as you never lose a needle. Just knit back and forth as you would with straight needles. Great for making throws, etc., as you can get more stitches on than you can a straight needle. I believe once you take the plunge you'd see the advantage. Good luck


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Every human undertaking has its stars, its plodders, and everything in between. It also has people who are happy with basic tools, those in between, and people who compulsively have to have the "latest and greatest." In my opinion, no knitting tools are just junk unless they are broken beyond repair.

Frankly, I have rarely "fit in" at any point in my lifetime; I think it's way overrated. I don't believe we are here to fit in so much as we are here to do the things that we love while considering the rights and feelings of others, but not above our own. There are knitting contests for those who are competitive. There are laid back knitting groups for those who are not. I don't believe there is anything to be gained by comparing ourselves to the best of the best in any undertaking; rather, do you find joy in knitting? Are you happy with your finished projects?

Not all of us are cut out to be "knitting athletes." I know I'm not, there are a number of knitting related stitches and projects I simply am not interested in, i.e., I have never and will never knit an afghan/blanket, I have and will never knit toys or baby clothes, I have and may never knit socks. What's the point of bemoaning those facts? Just knit what you want, when you want, and how you want. If you want to learn new things, good for you. If you don't, also good for you. The rest of it just doesn't matter that much ;~D.

EDIT: Nowadays I can afford to buy whatever yarn I wish, but that was not always the case. In spite of that fact, I still use Red Heart, Lion Brand, etc., as often as not. I'm not crazy about yarns that take excessive care because I have other things to do. The yarn you use really has nothing to do with anything. There are some on the forum who seem to think they are defined by how much they pay for a skein/ball/hank of yarn, which I think is sad. Hence the term "yarn snob." I have a stepdaughter who has been a crocheter for most of her 67-year-long life. She does beautiful work. Her yarn of choice? Red Heart.....


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Books I'm sure I don't remember seeing anything about there being some kind of place to submit our knitting for criticism on the KP site - but forgive me if there is as I'm tech challenged. The joy of knitting and how you reach a final finished piece, in the yarn of choice, and shared with others on this site, is inspiring for all of us - beginners to veterans - so please keep on posting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> There IS always a way! There is also no charge or time limit to use the library computer!! Great suggestion! Where there is a will.. There is a way!!


This isn't always easy for her either because books doesn't drive. If we don't walk in some else's shoes we don't know what it is like.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am with you. I rarely use "fancy" yarn and love my mundane bamboo circs. That is all my local Joanne offers. I have never figured out a chart and prefer word directions. I do like cables because they are not difficult and you look like a hero when finished! If you like knitting ... the feel of yarn being worked go for it and just enjoy the process. I will say you ARE a knitter. This isn't a competition.
Glad you wrote ... I hope you discover you are not alone.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Haven't read all 15 pgs of replies but I get the gist of this. Books, you are a lovely knitter. I've seen your work posted. As for using circulars, just forget that they are joined together by the cable and consider them plain old straight metal or whatever needles. I have a whole drawer of metal straights, dpn's, circulars etc. Most have come from who knows where. I do have my mother's old Sears set of interchangeables but I don't use them often. My fanciest ones are a few pairs of Chia-Goo which I got on sale at JoAnn's or Tuesday Morning. Sometimes I have used those wooden sticks that come in bags of polyfil when I needed a certain needle. And yes, check out YouTube for great videos on using DPN's. They really can make live easier. Keep at it. And don't at all feel intimidated by what is posted here. I often sit and gape in wonder and admiration at what I see others have done. But I also consider it a sharing of their creativity and definitely a source of inspiration. Knit On!! and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

grandmann said:


> This isn't always easy for her either because books doesn't drive. If we don't walk in some else's shoes we don't know what it is like.


Yeah, and working third shift ain't no joke. I'm tired a lot of the time. AND my library DOES have a time limit. However, I am going to speak to my husband about somehow updating this computer so I can check out utube. I'll start saving for a new computer now if that's what it takes.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I met books and I have to say besides what she says here she is a most generous soul. She is so willing to share whatever she has for charity even though she doesn't have much herself. She is a very kind and concerning person I'm glad I got to meet her. I know there are others on here who don't have much and are so willing to share their knitting and crochet projects with others. May you all be Blessed!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I met books and I have to say besides what she says here she is a most generous soul. She is so willing to share whatever she has for charity even though she doesn't have much herself. She is a very kind and concerning person I'm glad I got to meet her. I know there are others on here who don't have much and are so willing to share their knitting and crochet projects with others. May you all be Blessed!


Awwwwwww, shucks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I met books and I have to say besides what she says here she is a most generous soul. She is so willing to share whatever she has for charity even though she doesn't have much herself. She is a very kind and concerning person I'm glad I got to meet her. I know there are others on here who don't have much and are so willing to share their knitting and crochet projects with others. May you all be Blessed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sapodedo (Jan 28, 2015)

It would appear that you may have forgotten why one starts with fiber arts (knitting, crocheting, etc.) -- it is for fun and enjoyment. You are not keeping up with the "Jones," you are proceeding at your own pace and learning new things every day, which is very exciting. Every person is different, so what one likes the other may not. Circular needles are habit forming and once you get it you will like them. I was frustrated with not having the size needle I needed, so I went on eBay and purchased some China-made straights and circulars and misc. other supplies. I have supported the local shops so I don't feel guilty shopping online from China. And, I am very pleased with my orders. So, have fun!!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

You fit "in" just fine. We all started learning a little at a time and the fact that you're interested enough to write this comment shows your interest. It all takes time. I know there is a TV Knits program. Not sure who carries it but your local TV guide should show. A PBS station I think. You'll learn a lot from that and I also learn a lot from this KP web site.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

use what you like and what you can afford. I have no ''ADDi" needles no expensive crochet hooks. I love knitting and crochet and I do not compare my work with others.


----------



## Sherrie58 (Mar 5, 2015)

This sounds like it could have been written by me. I am a new knitter. Since January I have knitted 35 scarfs. It is all I feel comfortable doing so far. But hey it relaxes me and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

books,
Enjoy your knitting whatever it is you like to do.

This site is supposed to inspire and teach, not make anyone feel inadequate or less. You probably knit a lot more than many people ( not necessarily on this forum) who own yarn and needles.

How about a photo of a funky hat? :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

books said:


> My knitting lesson was Great! I bought sock yarn, which I have never used in my life and practiced a bit with the DPNs. Still find them fiddly... all those sticks moving around while I'm trying to work! I changed to a 12 inch circular and liked that better, the stitches just seemed to slide off, one right after the other. I'm determined to master both techniques.... it's just that I'm soooo slow, that ONE sock is going to take me one whole YEAR!!!! Oh well, it just takes practice.... it also helped that I was at a table, where I could lay my work FLAT, so I wouldn't twist stitches. A Big Thank You to Grandmann for helping me


So glad your lesson went well and you will be making tons of socks before you know it. I knew you could do it. Just needed someone to get you started. Now that you are knitting socks you will find knitting hats on circulars to be really easy. Plus finishing the top of the hats off with DPNs is a good way to get use to them.

When I first started reading charts, I found it easier to write the directions out and make notes for the symbols. Also I use a post-it note underneath the line I am knitting. It keeps me from getting confused about where I am on the chart. Hope these little hints help. Looking forward to seeing your socks.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Books, I've seen lots of your posts. You're as good a knitter as anyone. Use the needles you love and are comfortable with. It took me a while to get comfy with circs. I know knitters who never use them and their knitting is gorgeous. About the yarn, LOL, I'm sure you know that's been discussed many, many times. You use what makes you happy. There's not a thing in this world wrong with Red Heart or Lion Brand. They have a new yarn coming out, for scarves. Take a look at their website. As for thrift shop yarn, who doesn't love a great deal??? Just enjoy your knitting, never mind all the other stuff. It just doesn't matter.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I met books and I have to say besides what she says here she is a most generous soul. She is so willing to share whatever she has for charity even though she doesn't have much herself. She is a very kind and concerning person I'm glad I got to meet her. I know there are others on here who don't have much and are so willing to share their knitting and crochet projects with others. May you all be Blessed!


She is the best kind of person to know in life. You are blessed.


----------



## diannclaire (Mar 1, 2012)

Edna C, I could have written your post! I too have knit for 70+ years and now knit small stuff like baby clothes, blankets, and doll clothes, and I agree with you completely! Knitting helps keep me sane! Well said, Edna! Too bad it won't help with my addiction to exclamation points!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

diannclaire said:


> Edna C, I could have written your post! I too have knit for 70+ years and now knit small stuff like baby clothes, blankets, and doll clothes, and I agree with you completely! Knitting helps keep me sane! Well said, Edna! Too bad it won't help with my addiction to exclamation points!


As addictions go nowadays, I don't think exclamation points count; they don't even have rehabs for that ;~D.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


You can use circular needles for anything. You can use them just like you use the straights. Just knit to the end of the circular needle and then turn it around and knit the other way. Just don't join. DPN's are nice to work with once you get the hang of them. None of us came into this world knowing how to knit. It just takes practice and determination that you are not going to give up. If knitting is important to you it will be something relaxing and you will find that you really enjoy it.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Don't sell yourself short. All of us here are on our own individual journey through life (and yarn). There is no single "right" way to navigate that path. Some of us knit English, some Continental, others flick or some other method--none of which are "wrong". Each of us seeks what works for our individual self. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

SO truee..


grandmann said:


> This isn't always easy for her either because books doesn't drive. If we don't walk in some else's shoes we don't know what it is like.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I have trouble reading some patterns, too, but I have more confidence now that I have my KP buddies to help me if I have a question. I do have Knit Pick Interchangeable Circulars which my Hubby bought me for Christmas several years ago and I love them. If you think you will be buying circulars, invest in the interchangeables because they will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

wish I were up to sending a denim RH if she dlike it.
not well and not much help yet. wil try think of a way..also a wisconsinite...



grandmann said:


> I met books and I have to say besides what she says here she is a most generous soul. She is so willing to share whatever she has for charity even though she doesn't have much herself. She is a very kind and concerning person I'm glad I got to meet her. I know there are others on here who don't have much and are so willing to share their knitting and crochet projects with others. May you all be Blessed!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

If I were healthier I would ask books if she could use my denim color RH .


grandmann said:


> I met books and I have to say besides what she says here she is a most generous soul. She is so willing to share whatever she has for charity even though she doesn't have much herself. She is a very kind and concerning person I'm glad I got to meet her. I know there are others on here who don't have much and are so willing to share their knitting and crochet projects with others. May you all be Blessed!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yes a very good thread. no sniping, lottsa encouragemnet, care



jodymorse151 said:


> I am with you. I rarely use "fancy" yarn and love my mundane bamboo circs. That is all my local Joanne offers. I have never figured out a chart and prefer word directions. I do like cables because they are not difficult and you look like a hero when finished! If you like knitting ... the feel of yarn being worked go for it and just enjoy the process. I will say you ARE a knitter. This isn't a competition.
> Glad you wrote ... I hope you discover you are not alone.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the club, Books. I can do circs but can't do color work or cables or lots of other things. But the company on KP can't be beat.


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a lovely post!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't be so hard on yourself. Everyone has to start somewhere. You grandmother has some fantastic needles. Wish I had saved all my mom's needles. Today's needles are horrible, they break all the time.

I've been knitting forever and I can't use DPN's, nor do I like them, cables are far and few in-between and truthfully, today I only make toys and clothes for my toys. If you like knitting, you belong here!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

conch72 said:


> Don't sell yourself short. All of us here are on our own individual journey through life (and yarn). There is no single "right" way to navigate that path. Some of us knit English, some Continental, others flick or some other method--none of which are "wrong". Each of us seeks what works for our individual self. Nothing wrong with that.


100% agree!


----------



## jacquelinesue (Feb 16, 2015)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Knitters on this forum are from all levels of the craft and I know I can never compete with the skills some people have in creating breathtaking work. Never the less I can appreciate and enjoy seeing their work and I will always encourage them to keep going in producing such awesome work. However, like you, I cannot afford premium wool, expensive needles, maintain a nice stash, or buy pricy patterns. My wool comes usually from Wal-Mart and my pattern are always ones that are free; My SS only income does not allow for frivolous spending. I never learned to do all the fancy work and am just now beginning to struggle through the frog training nuances of "cable" and "lace" making. 
All that said, I have never felt unwelcomed or patronized by anyone on this site - what a wonderful, thoughtful, caring and kind bunch these bloggers are!!!!!!

Do not give up on this forum; you will have lost a great many new and caring friends and you will have as big hole in your life if you are not checking into this group of people daily.

Buy what YOU can afford, make what YOU like, tackle something new if you want, and, when needed, you will find all the staunch support you could hope for right here, on KP forum!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

gma11331 said:


> I use circulars for ALL my knitting. I prefer them as you never lose a needle. Just knit back and forth as you would with straight needles. Great for making throws, etc., as you can get more stitches on than you can a straight needle. I believe once you take the plunge you'd see the advantage. Good luck


Also, if you drop one, it doesn't land on the floor, it's still in your hand!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wow, lots of comments on this one


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

purplelady said:


> yes a very good thread. no sniping, lottsa encouragemnet, care


You are right on that One, very down to earth :thumbup:


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

books said:


> NOT a pity party. Just an "under confident" sort of day. We've all had them. I WON'T accept pity.


I didn't see it as a "pity party", we all have to vent sometimes.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

sending you a pm OOps error, ignore


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Wow! Seventeen pages of comments on your original posting! You do express what many of us feel at times, but I agree with so many others that have commented. Don't compare yourself with others. There are all types of crafters on this forum with different preferences and abilities. I am new here and I enjoy reading all the advice and suggestions from others. If I don't understand something or some term used, I look it up on Google or YouTube, etc. I didn't know what "frogging" was or a lifeline, long tail cast on, Chinese Waitress cast on and a number of other things. Everyone is here to help or direct you to the source that can help. Have confidence in yourself and love what you do. If it's too hard or frustrating, pick it up another day. But above all, enjoy what you are doing and gain satisfaction with completing even the small things in life!! You are among friends here!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

books said:


> Yeah, and working third shift ain't no joke. I'm tired a lot of the time. AND my library DOES have a time limit. However, I am going to speak to my husband about somehow updating this computer so I can check out utube. I'll start saving for a new computer now if that's what it takes.


There is a computer that is sold form england called a raspberry pi. base computer is $35. Then you add on key board, and plug it into your telly, buy a wyfi for it.... buy it as a kit or piece at a time.... But just remember! You don't have to spin your own yarn if you don't want to. You can buy any style needle you so desire (they are all available). And your literate, so there is every imaginable pattern available to various different skill levels. Go back several generations and those options were not available. you wanted yarn you made it... you needed needles you made them... you wanted to knit a sweater you found someone who knew how to teach you... everyone seemed to be taught to knit... not everyone was taught to read. and libraries were few and far between... 
Myself, I made my first needles, most of the yarn I have I reclaimed from already knit sweaters. And I didn't have internet till last year, so my pattern selection was limited by what was for sale at Hastings. There is not ever a local yarn store in my county, or for that matter a hobby lobby or other such craft stores. My first knitting project was knit with crochet cotton on bamboo skewers, because that was what was available to me... I bought 6 balls of sock yarn this year. It was on sale, and that is the most new yarn I've ever bought at one time. I know where your coming from. I envy the beautiful knits I see as well. The only thing I might have that you don't is skills. But that just takes time and willingness to learn. I received a set of interchangeable needles (boye) from my mother when I finally learned to knit. A congratulations on finally having learned. My mother tried to teach me when I was little, we were both left handers, but it just wasn't to be. I was taught to knit by someone who had knit as a child and not since (and He was not a left handed person). You will learn when your ready, at your own pace, what you want to learn. I think I like the learning as much as the knitting.... Here is hoping you can come by the resources to keep learning.....


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

books said:


> I've often wondered.... Can you knit a whole adult sized blanket on circular? I don't mind seaming, but it does get boring....


You can knit anything on a circular. You don't have to be knitting in the round when you use circulars. When you knit back and forth with the circulars like they were straight needles, you will find them so much more comfortable. The extra length like the straights have, won't be hitting you in your elbows.
I hate seaming. I even figured out how to knit a whole doll dress on circulars so that I didn't have to sew anything. First I used them back and forth, then joined them at the waist to knit in the round for the skirt.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


You don't need to have expensive or fancy needles to knit a hat, scarf or whatever that will please you or whoever you give it to. Just because a lot of knitters talk about those interchangeable needles, doesn't mean you should feel intimidated. Knit with whatever makes you happy. The fact that you combine the different yarns you have to knit 'funky' items, tells me that you are a resourceful & very creative person. When you mix fibers spontaneously, you can come up with some unique & beautiful knitted items. Keep doing 'your thing' & never mind what others do. Knitting should be fun and an expression of who you are. Don't ever compare yourself to other knitters! This is what I tell new knitters when I teach knitting. Just have fun.

I've been knitting for years & am not impressed with those expensive interchangeable needle sets. Can't afford them anyway & wouldn't use them even if they were free. IMO, I hate the 'some assembly required' aspect of the interchangeable needles. I just like to grab a fixed circular and start knitting right away. Don't want to have to keep track of separate pieces (needle tips & cables) which can easily be lost or misplaced. They wouldn't work for me at all as I would need a certain cable size & it would be hung up on a WIP. I'd need more than one cable & tips of each size! Also, it would be worrisome to think the cable could come undone & you could lose your sts. I love my old vintage all nylon circulars that have no join at all & never have to worry about any yarn snagging on the join. I don't feel the need to use anything else as they work fine for me. I often use my old straight bamboo needles if it's a small project.


----------



## margaret34 (Jul 8, 2015)

I knit, but nothing very fancy or large. I enjoy it, but in my own time and when I feel like it. I don't do it every day like some, but I enjoy it when I do it. Also, I still make mistakes and have to unravel sometimes, and I've been knitting for years, so you know I'm not perfect. I knit with all types of needles and like you, bought a pair of bamboo needles and really like them the best.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

EdyJac said:


> Wow! Seventeen pages of comments on your original posting! You do express what many of us feel at times, but I agree with so many others that have commented. Don't compare yourself with others. There are all types of crafters on this forum with different preferences and abilities. I am new here and I enjoy reading all the advice and suggestions from others. If I don't understand something or some term used, I look it up on Google or YouTube, etc. I didn't know what "frogging" was or a lifeline, long tail cast on, Chinese Waitress cast on and a number of other things. Everyone is here to help or direct you to the source that can help. Have confidence in yourself and love what you do. If it's too hard or frustrating, pick it up another day. But above all, enjoy what you are doing and gain satisfaction with completing even the small things in life!! You are among friends here!


Se well said!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Could be me writing this post lol! Apart from I do own some lovely Knitpro steels, love them and a little luxury for me.

But yarn is the bog standard, knit straight a seam, don't like charts or anything complicated, can do basic cables but not Aran. 

So don't feel inadequate, I'm sure there are lots of us who just like to knit in what ever medium is handy and affordable on whatever needles we prefer


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Are the noninterchangables a thin cable , thin line ?
i tried that once and remember it not to my likingggg.



laceluvr said:


> You don't need to have expensive or fancy needles to knit a hat, scarf or whatever that will please you or whoever you give it to. Just because a lot of knitters talk about those interchangeable needles, doesn't mean you should feel intimidated. Knit with whatever makes you happy. The fact that you combine the different yarns you have to knit 'funky' items, tells me that you are a resourceful & very creative person. When you mix fibers spontaneously, you can come up with some unique & beautiful knitted items. Keep doing 'your thing' & never mind what others do. Knitting should be fun and an expression of who you are. Don't ever compare yourself to other knitters! This is what I tell new knitters when I teach knitting. Just have fun.
> 
> I've been knitting for years & am not impressed with those expensive interchangeable needle sets. Can't afford them anyway & wouldn't use them even if they were free. IMO, I hate the 'some assembly required' aspect of the interchangeable needles. I just like to grab a fixed circular and start knitting right away. Don't want to have to keep track of separate pieces (needle tips & cables) which can easily be lost or misplaced. They wouldn't work for me at all as I would need a certain cable size & it would be hung up on a WIP. I'd need more than one cable & tips of each size! Also, it would be worrisome to think the cable could come undone & you could lose your sts. I love my old vintage all nylon circulars that have no join at all & never have to worry about any yarn snagging on the join. I don't feel the need to use anything else as they work fine for me. I often use my old straight bamboo needles if it's a small project.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I did not read all the responses. I like circular needles when I knit straight because I don't drop one needle on the floor!


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Knitting is a hobby and should make you happy. Don't worry about what other people are doing as long as you are have fun. There are no rules as to what knitting needles, yarn and patterns you use. You do what makes you happy and be proud of it. I'm sure your work is beautiful. Keep on knitting you way and keep smiling. You re great the way you do it


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't give up! I also have trouble reading patterns and charts. I usually put them into my own spreadsheet format for ease of understanding. I have found knitting small items (like toys and tea cosies) is a great way to learn different stitches. The internet is also a great learning tool - all those YouTube videos on how to knit different stitches, cast on/cast off etc. So - "Keep calm, and Keep on Knitting"!


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been knitting for over 50 years and most of my needles are almost that old too. Once an item is received, no one knows or cares about the price or name brand of the tools used. If we are lucky, people just enjoy the item and maybe think about the person who gave it to them. That's good enough for me.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds like you have fun with your knitting. That's what counts.
I'm basically lazy, I knit hats and smaller things in the round simply so I don't have to seam them. If you're happy working things flat and seaming, that's OK.
If you want to try cables etc, then just have a go. Cables are actually much easier than you may realise. 
I love charts, especially for lace. I'm a visual type of person and having to read long lines of pattern is less efficient/fun for me than glancing at a chart. I lay something over the lines above the one I'm working on. That way I can see what my previous row was in relation to what I'm now working on...
I use whichever needles I have free for any given project. I enjoy using most of my circulars and also my old straights that I've had for many years. Some of the modern needles are more pleasant to use than some of the older ones, but not always...
I use cheaper yarns and have also used a few more expensive yarns, but there are yarns way more expensive which I would never consider, unless I was able to get it on a really good special...

If you're happy, then that's all that matters...


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Dear Books,
I felt like you when I joined KP. All theses new terms and needles and methods of doing things. Decided to try knitting some monster pants for great grandson!! Oh my goodness!!So circular needles, short rows, Kitchener stitch,
Increasing without making holes, joining wool for stripes and all in one tiny garment!! I had never done any of these before!! I ripped it out so many times but kept looking at utube for instructions and after all these weeks I am almost finished. I had been knitting for 60+ years on and off and thought I was pretty good but joining KP made me feel like I knew NOTHING! As you age it is so important to keep your mind active and learning all these new tricks is certainly good for the brain. Just keep at it and learn a little more each day...it's very satisfying! Good luck! &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

O


books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


I knew you would get many replies to this post. You DO fit in and everybody knows it. You must do what you want to do. Knitting is supposed to be fun. Cheaper yarn, needles, simple patterns are as important as any. Have fun and knit what you want to knit. The biggest thing about knitting is the sense of satisfaction when you or somebody likes it and uses it and the enjoyment in creativity. Look at our great artists. Their works are all different.


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

If you enjoy what you are doing, knit on. There is no league to be out of. If it makes you happy.....


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


I remember the metal needles. I still use the old metal needles and I love them. I knit my socks with those old metal DPN's and they produce nice and warm socks. It doesn't matter what toys we use, cheep or expensive. For me the cheep and old fashioned needles are just fine.
We have our own preferences and we don't have to compare to others. Enjoy what you make and the way you make it. I know your work will be as beautiful as the work of others! Just enjoy!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Knitting is not a contest, books....there will always be those who knit better and those who don't knit as well as you. My opinion is that the whole point is to enjoy what you are doing and finding joy in what you've created, regardless of what someone else may be doing. If you can create ANYTHING from two sticks and a string, I think that's pretty amazing.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

sseidel said:


> Books: knit with and use what you love and what works for you. Newer and more expensive does not mean better. I think that it is wonderful that you have your grandmother's knitting needles, what a treasure. I "inherited" my mother's and grandmother's old fashioned knitting needles, they were able to make many beautiful things with them. When you knit something, no one knows what brand or type of needles that you used. As far as yarn goes I have noticed that some of the yarn brands that are labeled as "cheap" by some posters on KP are advertized in prominent knitting magazines. Price does not always equate quality. Enjoy your knitting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Hmm, sounds like you're judging yourself and asking for a reality check on that. Okay, here are my qualifications -- I've been knitting for more than half a century, I can do cables almost in my sleep, when charts are badly written I can figure out what they mean anyway, I have multiple sets of dpns from size 000 to 15, I adore circular needles and have two full sets (interchangeable points and bamboo) and about half my projects are my own designs, from scratch. And in my Judgment --

*YOU'RE ONE OF US!*

Because you knit/crochet. You understand the joy of using two pointed sticks or one stick with a hook on the end, plus some string, and turning it into something glorious. I still use my old metal Boye straight needles (not Grandma's, but I bought them in the 1960s and they all have the color worn off the points from use) and a skein of SuperSaver to make garter stitch scarves and if anyone has a problem with that, I say *phhhhtt!* :-D

There are KPers who know more than I do (I'm still learning things here!) and LOTS of KPers who use fancier needles/hooks and yarns than I do, and that's great. Plus lots of KPers who prefer to stick to the same few simple patterns and make them again and again and have no urge to do fancier things with fancier stuff, or find that the time/money needed to get fancier isn't what they want to do. It's all good. It isn't a competition or a race, it's about doing something we each enjoy doing and sharing and supporting that happiness. That's the spirit that matters. As long as you have that spirit, you fit in just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

NCNeedler said:


> Knitting is not a contest, books....there will always be those who knit better and those who don't knit as well as you. My opinion is that the whole point is to enjoy what you are doing and finding joy in what you've created, regardless of what someone else may be doing. If you can create ANYTHING from two sticks and a string, I think that's pretty amazing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You're doing great! I have knitting friends that can't drive. They have to rely on others. I have helped them get to the library but I'm not always available.I live on a small monthly income and I saved for a long time to get a good laptop. There is a way to survive, I've done it, you can too.



books said:


> Yeah, and working third shift ain't no joke. I'm tired a lot of the time. AND my library DOES have a time limit. However, I am going to speak to my husband about somehow updating this computer so I can check out utube. I'll start saving for a new computer now if that's what it takes.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh Books On reading many of your posts I am convinced you are as good as anyone with the skill of knitting .It is not the tools that make a good job .It really doesn't matter if you have a set of expensive needles or ancient ones .You put the work in and make a jolly good job of it .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


If you don't fit in, then neither do I. I have done cables, simple lace, etc. but I would never be brave enough to tackle some of the gorgeous shawls that I see here.
Quite often I knit with my aunt's plastic and my mother's metal needles - whatever works and most of my yarn comes from thrift stores.
It would be wonderful to be able to afford the beautiful expensive yarns and the fancy interchangeable needles, but until I can (fat chance!) I'm happy to muddle along with what I have and enjoy the trip. :thumbup:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I think we all probably knit with what we are most comfortable with. I use Susan Bates circulars most of the time except when I do socks. Then I use double points,bamboo. I do have some bamboo straights and even some of the metal straights I've had for years. I don't use costly yarn because I can't afford it but I'm happy with what I do. I had a gift card and invested in a set of interchangeables and didn't like them at all. Gave them away.Will stick with what I like.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was about 21yo and pregnant with my first child. The first thing I knitted was a sweater for my new baby that had cables. It turned out fine. The needles I still use are close to 50 yo. I have some solid circular needles and a couple of years ago I got a set of interchangeables, so I use both. I never knew whether what I was doing was correct or not until the internet came along. I don't know how many questions I found the answer to when I joined this forum. Just jump in and try whatever you want you can get your questions answered here. So just go for it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I taught myself by watching online videos and a couple stitch books. The needles I started with were #8 kids needles, everything else was too cumbersome for me. My friend gave me a big selection of needles that her mother in law had and I decided to learn. Still not the best but I muddle thru. Just enjoy!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

[Do you think the people who knit those beautiful Orenburg, Estonian or Shetland lace shawls had fancy needles and tools? Of course they didn't! Far too often in various knitting venues, I see knitters being very competitive about their tools, and often have needles worth $$$ and rarely get beyond dishcloths and scarves. If someone is going to look down on you for having cheap needles, they are not worth knowing. If you are happy with the end result of your knitting, that's all that matters! It's not a cheap hobby nowadays!quote=books]I think I'm just nervous. I promised to meet a fellow KP member today. She's going to teach me DPNs (would love to knit socks) and I feel like a fraud, sitting here with my cheapo needles and yarn![/quote]


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

books said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts, everybody. I would LIKE to check out utube and all the knitting lessons on it, the problem is.... My dumb computer is too slow. I have an ancient laptop that my husband and I share and when I try to load one of the videos, it will play a few seconds, then buffer, and buffer..... and buffer.... it takes a half hour for me to watch a 4 minute video and I get too frustrated. Don't know how to fix this.
> Yeah, and working third shift ain't no joke. I'm tired a lot of the time. AND my library DOES have a time limit. However, I am going to speak to my husband about somehow updating this computer so I can check out utube. I'll start saving for a new computer now if that's what it takes.


Now I *DO* understand that portion...I'm on dial-up and cannot enjoy the YouTube entries. That is one reason I'm recommending Knitty, About.com, and Lion Brand Tutorials. I can view pictorial, not YouTube. So, work with what is possible.
Concerning notebook computers...I'd save up for the newer one. I have an older one with Wi-Fi...and I need a modern, faster notebook or ipad!

Boye or Wright are roughly the same brand...I am a strict Boye/Wright Crochet hook user except for the 2 smallest "15" and "16" Lacis brand. I can't complain about the sizing after 30 years crocheting with those brands.

Truth be told...I don't really have a specific favorite in the knitting DPN/circular brands. I just know that I cannot have bamboo circular in the less than 3mm (UK 11) size or they'll break mid-job. Cables for the bamboo that are plastic are another deal-breaker. Otherwise I'll work with what I have providing I can see to do the work. If any have a brand of bamboo circular that isn't a plastic cable...please let me know. I'll research and save!


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

Books----

If there is a library fairly close by, go there and check out some books on knitting. It's free and they usually have some computers available to use to check out you tube.

I never use fancy expensive yarns for gift items unless they are for another knitter. With all the time and money in using expensive yarn, it would kill me for them to wash the item and ruin it. Keep Knitting. It will all come around for you. But in the meantime you are involved in a very rewarding hobby.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

The old aluminum Boye needles are pretty much what everybody started out on. When I learned to knit (in the 1960s) that's about all there was. I remember them as a pain because they'd get caught on the chair arms. There was one chair in the house that was shaped kind-of like a Papasan Chair (only made out of Naugahide), and we used to call it the knitting chair because it had no arms!!!

Then my Mom knit a poncho out of a pattern in the Sunday paper (again, a 1960s phenomenon) which recommended knitting back and forth on circular needles. No more struggling with the needles and chair arms. We could sit anywhere!!! 

Years later, someone asked if I'd tried Bernat Aero circulars because they were coated with teflon (at least that's what I heard), and were much faster and slicker. The yarn moved so much nicer on them. So I bought one pair, and transferred what I was knitting from my Boyes to them. It took about four stitches before I was sold.

The Boye Needlemaster was my introduction to interchangeable needles. Then I got Diana's. Then I got KnitPicks Nickel-plated. In short, it's a collecting disease. Men collect tools--how many screwdrivers can you have!!! Betcha I have more knitting needles!!! 

Don't throw away your old aluminum Boyes or think they limit you as a knitter. The only thing limiting your knitting is the courage to try something you've never done before. When you hit a snag--and we all do--just come here for help, and someone on here will likely know the answer to the dilemna. The best knitters are the best rippers, and we've all done that, too!!!


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

Remember Jaimie Lee Curtis in the movie Halloween?

Those aluminum knitting needles came in handy against Jason! 

Oh yeah!!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

books said:


> I think I'm just nervous. I promised to meet a fellow KP member today. She's going to teach me DPNs (would love to knit socks) and I feel like a fraud, sitting here with my cheapo needles and yarn!


Virtually all of my needles; straight, circular and dpns are "cheap bamboo". The vast majority of the socks I've made were made with cheap worsted weight yarn (made to match work clothes) so I wasn't going to spend a lot of money on them. And you know what? I am okay with that. I knit because I love it, I knit for friends and family who appreciate what I make for them. I knit to raise money for an organization I support and for charity. Will any of the recipients know or care that what I made for them was made with cheap bamboo needles I bought with a 50% off coupon and not fancy interchangeables? Heck, most of them barely know what a knitting needle is.
So knit what you want, with tools and yarn that fit your budget and have fun!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

You should be proud of what you can do and not worry too much about what others do. The tools and materials are really nothing more than preference and affordability. Life is not a competition despite many people thinking this way.

I have been knitting off and on for about 50 years. Much of this was a case of finding a nice pattern I liked and knitting with straight needles with an appropriate yarn (my case of needles was bought in the 70's). From time to time I would find an interesting pattern and decide to take the time to learn a new method. I have tried fancy yarns and find I don't like many of them. 

It wasn't until I became disabled and found I had more time that I decided it would be fun to learn new things. I learned to knit on circular needles because it keeps the work in your lap as opposed to the ends of the needles, which was easier on my hands. I also like the idea of no seams to sew. I learned to do toe up socks on 2 circular needles because it was easier than 4 or 5 double pointed. I am quite proficient at most things knitting as well as crochet these days and there are not many projects I would find difficult to do. 

BUT I would always tell anyone to use the tools you like and can afford and to do the same with your yarn. I for one would never wish to be a knitting snob and certainly would never wish to make someone feel bad because I could afford materials or tools they cannot or because I was more skilled. Do what you like not what others make you feel you should do. Pick up good tips and store them away til you have a need but do not feel you have to learn them just because everone else has.   :thumbup:


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

i Agree with the other replies, do what you can and don't worry about what other people can do, it will take away the enjoyment of what you have mastered. I am not the world's best knitter, but take pride in what I achieve and if the receiveer is delighted then that is all I strive for. No one is good at everything, just enjoy what you do.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Who cares what kind of needles or yarn you use? If you are happy with your knitting and enjoy doing it, that's all that matters! I use circular needles because they make my hands less tired. I use whatever yarn I like. I have been knitting for over 50 years, and I learn new things all the time, including learning that I hate knitting from charts, dpn only when absolutely necessary, and buy on sale only!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I d like an iPad, but w/ the brain cells losing to environment I m not sure I can learn that. would like the smmals for ease at a comfy place to sitt.
can they be renteddd, to try learn??


kaixixang said:


> Now I *DO* understand that portion...I'm on dial-up and cannot enjoy the YouTube entries. That is one reason I'm recommending Knitty, About.com, and Lion Brand Tutorials. I can view pictorial, not YouTube. So, work with what is possible.
> Concerning notebook computers...I'd save up for the newer one. I have an older one with Wi-Fi...and I need a modern, faster notebook or ipad!
> 
> Boye or Wright are roughly the same brand...I am a strict Boye/Wright Crochet hook user except for the 2 smallest "15" and "16" Lacis brand. I can't complain about the sizing after 30 years crocheting with those brands.
> ...


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Knitting is knitting. It shouldn't and doesn't matter if your using a 100.00 dollar yarn or red heart. I knit for the enjoyment of knitting. My needles are never far from, because knitting is my relaxation. I knit simple scarfs and have done some fancy sweaters. That doesn't matter, what matter is you enjoying what you're doing. Being creative doesn't mean you have to do intricate knitting, it is taking a simple strand of yarn and making something new from it.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

books said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts, everybody. I would LIKE to check out utube and all the knitting lessons on it, the problem is.... My dumb computer is too slow. I have an ancient laptop that my husband and I share and when I try to load one of the videos, it will play a few seconds, then buffer, and buffer..... and buffer.... it takes a half hour for me to watch a 4 minute video and I get too frustrated. Don't know how to fix this.


When people complain about their computers being to slow and buffering, it's usually time to get a new one. You can find an inexpensive tablet ($59-69). You don't need an I-Pad. Spend what you can afford. However, you do need Wi-Fi. Make it an early birthday, Christmas, anniversary gift, but do it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitting needle preference is extremely individual. My New Year's Resolution was to get away from just working garter, st st, and ribbing to learn new things and try new techniques; and so far, I've done all right in keeping to it.
I learned to knit as a child with old Woolworth's plastic straight needles and Boye steel crochet hooks, which is all my Mom had. I used them for many, many years.
I have tried other ndls and like the Addi one-piece circs the best. Now that the kiddles are grown and gone, I can afford to get some of the things I want for myself. I saved up for and bought an Addi one-piece circulasr needle [it WAS pricey] because it was the only brand I could long enough that I could make those blankies I like to make in one piece [72"].
The brand and type of ndls/yarns used does not really matter. What matters is the finished project---can you get the necessary guage? does it fit? is it usable? do YOU like it? If the answer to those questions is YES, who cares what brand of yarn, ndls or technique you choose? It's nobody else's beeswax!
I say use what you have and do what you want with it.
Any body that doesn't like THAT can just go sit in a corner!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


Books, is there a yarn or craft shop in your area? Many of the give lessons. For that matter, Joanne's does. And most lessons start with basic projects or tools and concentrate on one skill. Are there knitting groups near you? Check a local paper or advertising sheet for meetings. A senior center very well might have one.

I am not crazy about the Boyle circulars because the cord is stiff, but they work. Nothing wrong with the needle part. Some people have suggested dipping the cord in boiling water for a few seconds and then stretching out the cord by the needle tips to soften and take the kink out. I just steam ironed mine with an ironing cloth. )

Just do some samples with them, so you don't get all hung up on wrecking a project. Use some left-over yarn and knit a few rows straight to get the feel of them. Then when you come to the end of a purl row turn it over as usual and practice joining the two ends For starters, just fold the work in half knit stitch side out, knit the two end stitches together and just keep knitting around. Not an elegant join but it will get you used to it. You can learn refinements later.

I have been fiddling with that scarf pattern that I posted the other day and have probably tried five samples so far. You know, just playing with it. Try the same with the circulars and then cables etc. Just follow instructions on a You tube video and fool around with the ideas.

I also have been looking at all the videos about combination knitting, and frankly, don't like a one of them! But I picked up some new ideas on how to handle an arthritic thumb, so I will play with that too!

Relax. No one is looking over your shoulder and grading you!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts so forgive me if I repeat someone. A public library is a great place to use computers. You have to sign up first. You can always print things you want too. I went to the library daily to write my children one year.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Don't be so hard on yourself you can knit and you help others less fortunate so that is a gift in itself, I cannot compete with some of the knitters on here and I have got a thing about circular needles but I know I enjoy knitting and it helps others so keep going girl

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

After reading the post . to get a tablet 59 to ,69.00 I would like to try that.
how are they different from the I pad?

and what is Wi fi?
DO i have that in house for the computer? or some thing else/ am 894 and not well, can not get to a puter store to ask. thnaxc all u helpful ones.



purplelady said:


> I d like an iPad, but w/ the brain cells losing to environment I m not sure I can learn that. would like the smmals for ease at a comfy place to sitt.
> can they be renteddd, to try learn??


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

After reading the post . to get a tablet 59 to ,69.00 I would like to try that.
how are they different from the I pad?

and what is Wi fi?
DO i have that in house for the computer? or some thing else/ am 894 and not well, can not get to a puter store to ask. thnaxc all u helpful ones.
ooiops 84 not 894



purplelady said:


> I d like an iPad, but w/ the brain cells losing to environment I m not sure I can learn that. would like the smmals for ease at a comfy place to sitt.
> can they be renteddd, to try learn??


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

my very old Boyes came apart too. I stuffed them w/ pieces of wood[ broke off toothpix] and glue, makes them usable again.



MartiG said:


> If you are enjoying what you knit and what you knit with, then it seems to me that knitting is serving its intended purpose, in my opinion, which is enjoyment. In the five years since I took up knitting I found that I don't like the interchangeable needle I received as a gift, a Signature one that was described as the Cadillac of needles by the shop owner, which unscrewed as I knitted and often needed tightening. Love the fixed in many brands And those are what I use. As far as material, everyone knits with different purpose and some of the fancier yarns are a personal treat for a shawl but other yarns are perfect for baby knits, hats which will see lots of hard winter use, etc. Short version, whatever needles and yarns make you enjoy the process, those are for you. Keeping up with what other knitters do I could never hope to and it would be stressful to try.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

my very old Boyes came apart too. I stuffed them w/ pieces of wood[ broke off toothpix] and glue, makes them usable again.



MartiG said:


> If you are enjoying what you knit and what you knit with, then it seems to me that knitting is serving its intended purpose, in my opinion, which is enjoyment. In the five years since I took up knitting I found that I don't like the interchangeable needle I received as a gift, a Signature one that was described as the Cadillac of needles by the shop owner, which unscrewed as I knitted and often needed tightening. Love the fixed in many brands And those are what I use. As far as material, everyone knits with different purpose and some of the fancier yarns are a personal treat for a shawl but other yarns are perfect for baby knits, hats which will see lots of hard winter use, etc. Short version, whatever needles and yarns make you enjoy the process, those are for you. Keeping up with what other knitters do I could never hope to and it would be stressful to try.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

purplelady said:



> After reading the post . to get a tablet 59 to ,69.00 I would like to try that.
> how are they different from the I pad?
> 
> and what is Wi fi?
> DO i have that in house for the computer? or some thing else/ am 894 and not well, can not get to a puter store to ask. thnaxc all u helpful ones.


A tablet has got to get good reviews or it's not worth spending any money at all. The one I've been looking at is the Kindle HD 6 for $99. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LCK715Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
There aren't as many apps available as there would be for the iPad, nor is it as fast, but if all you want is the internet, some movies, and a camera, it'll do. The screen is kind of small so if you have eye problems, it may not be the one for you.

WiFi is used for your internet connection. You can connect to the internet wirelessly with many different devices. A tablet or a phone being some examples, and yes, the computer as well.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

For the KPer that mentioned moist hands and yarn sticking. When I find myself in that situation I dust my hands with baby powder. It dries them out just enough so the yarn slides once again plus it leaves just a nice smell to the yarn.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


OH Books! Let's be "silly" together about all the things you said and then go right back to knitting for the sake of enjoying what we ARE able to do (and with what materials we are able to work with)... and just "creating". I actually have worked with dpn's and circular needles and do not find them intimidating so much as I find them totally irritating! I simply do not like them....being self taught at an older age and having done most of my knitting on straight needles. I have made cables several times. Now THAT did intimidate me at first but found it to be quite easy (just takes a little more time) and discovered how I LOVE to cable. A little patience and determination goes a long way so don't be put off. If you have a great desire to try a new technique then go for it. Just try. If something does not interest you then don't bother with it. (For me it was socks. Made some and hated the long, tedious, boring ...at least for me... process. I love the knit socks ---envy them actually--- but cannot find the patience to keep making them). My "nothing" skills and limited and inexpensive materials have served me well in 1) learning something new and 2) allowing me to make some dog gone nice things in a variety of categories. I no longer even think of comparing myself to other peoples skills nor covet their yarns and needles. Having crocheted for 50 years and only knit for maybe 8 years I will always consider myself a novice knitter. Funny thing, though, everyone who sees anything I have knit seems to think I am a master at it....which proves that it is all in the eye of the beholder. Know I have come into the conversation late in the game and saw that you have tackled socks. Hooray! I will be envious of them!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I see 21 pages of comments, so I am not going to read them all. DO NOT FEEL BAD ABOUT YOUR KNITTING! I have a collection of old needles (knit & crochet) that are from my mom, my late husband's grandmother and my sisters significant other's mother. I have started using the nylon circulars that are old and kind of yellow and found I very much like them. I use aluminum dpn's all the time. I tried some of my sisters fancy new plastic(?) ones that were very pretty, but they did not feel comfortable. Sometimes I use bamboo, but usually just buy the inexpensive bamboo circulars (on line) for a particular project where I don't think I will need the needle size again. I buy yarn only with a coupon/closeout at Michaels or at Tuesday Mornings.

Just knit an relax! When you are ready to take on something else make it an adventure not a feel pressured to. Don't buy what you don't want or need especially if you are on a tight budget.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thanx, I ll see if my son can help too when I call, thnx agaiin


cah said:


> A tablet has got to get good reviews or it's not worth spending any money at all. The one I've been looking at is the Kindle HD 6 for $99.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LCK715Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> There aren't as many apps available as there would be for the iPad, nor is it as fast, but if all you want is the internet, some movies, and a camera, it'll do. The screen is kind of small so if you have eye problems, it may not be the one for you.
> 
> WiFi is used for your internet connection. You can connect to the internet wirelessly with many different devices. A tablet or a phone being some examples, and yes, the computer as well.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

settermom said:


> OH Books! Let's be "silly" together about all the things you said and then go right back to knitting for the sake of enjoying what we ARE able to do (and with what materials we are able to work with)... and just "creating". I actually have worked with dpn's and circular needles and do not find them intimidating so much as I find them totally irritating! I simply do not like them....being self taught at an older age and having done most of my knitting on straight needles. I have made cables several times. Now THAT did intimidate me at first but found it to be quite easy (just takes a little more time) and discovered how I LOVE to cable. A little patience and determination goes a long way so don't be put off. If you have a great desire to try a new technique then go for it. Just try. If something does not interest you then don't bother with it. (For me it was socks. Made some and hated the long, tedious, boring ...at least for me... process. I love the knit socks ---envy them actually--- but cannot find the patience to keep making them). My "nothing" skills and limited and inexpensive materials have served me well in 1) learning something new and 2) allowing me to make some dog gone nice things in a variety of categories. I no longer even think of comparing myself to other peoples skills nor covet their yarns and needles. Having crocheted for 50 years and only knit for maybe 8 years I will always consider myself a novice knitter. Funny thing, though, everyone who sees anything I have knit seems to think I am a master at it....which proves that it is all in the eye of the beholder. Know I have come into the conversation late in the game and saw that you have tackled socks. Hooray! I will be envious of them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

I knit like you for 55 years and then I discovered You Tube tutorials. It really opened up the knitting possibilities for me. You can learn anything there! Try it!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

books said:


> I do really want to use circular, (I have them, might as well use them), but I've knit on straight for so long, that I don't know how to begin. I think the cable is intimidating me, and I just end up putting them back in the box....


I'm not a fancy knitter by any means, but I do make blankets/afghans/ponchos from time to time, too many stitches for straight needles. Some years ago I broke down and bought some cheap, plastic circular needles and taught myself to use them. Absolutely nothing to it! DO NOT be afraid to try!! 
And by the way, though I have since bought a nice interchangeable circular set, I do still use the old plastic ones also. They work just fine. Why not just cast on a dozen stitches and knit a few rows....I bet you'll be glad you did!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

We all knit because we enjoy doing it. I knit challenging things because I enjoy figuring things out, but sometimes I knit a simple hat because I just need to feel like I accomplished something. 

You will learn new techniques as you see things that inspire you. Use the tools that you are comfortable with - any pointed stick is a knitting needle! Don't be intimidated and remember - doing simple things well is an accomplishment in it's own right!


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

It doesn't matter what you knit with or technique you use, as long as you knit, you are a knitter. I've been knitting for 52 years and went along the same path you have traveled. I started out with the Boye straight knitting needles then changed to bamboo straight needles, which I love. Now am using square needles which are okay but sometimes I still go back to the bamboo straight needles. I still use Lion brand, Red Heart, which I hate, and other inexpensive yarns sometimes because thats all I can afford. But you know what? We are still knitters and good ones at that. So knit on Sister, knit on.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

purplelady said:


> I d like an iPad, but w/ the brain cells losing to environment I m not sure I can learn that. would like the smmals for ease at a comfy place to sitt.
> can they be renteddd, to try learn??





kaixixang said:


> Now I DO understand that portion...I'm on dial-up and cannot enjoy the YouTube entries. That is one reason I'm recommending Knitty, About.com, and Lion Brand Tutorials. I can view pictorial, not YouTube. So, work with what is possible.
> Concerning notebook computers...I'd save up for the newer one. I have an older one with Wi-Fi...and I need a modern, faster notebook or ipad!
> 
> Boye or Wright are roughly the same brand...I am a strict Boye/Wright Crochet hook user except for the 2 smallest "15" and "16" Lacis brand. I can't complain about the sizing after 30 years crocheting with those brands.
> ...





mobrien0133You can find an inexpensive tablet ($59-69)[/quote said:


> Nice...now to save up for one! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I knit whatever I feel like having a go at (hope that doesn't sound snooty as its not meant that way) I don't use fancy needles just 18" metal ones mainly Aero brand, because I decided I wouldn't be knitting any more around 10 years ago I got rid of everything and have lived to regret it. I have bought a lot of replacement needles and patterns off eBay .i mainly use acrylics as I am allergic to wool yarns.
Have faith in yourself, you don't have to spend a fortune on fancy equipment if you can't afford it, so long as you are happy working with what you've got that's OK. 
Keep practising and you'll soon be able to knit like a lot of us on here &#128077;&#128139;


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

settermom said:


> OH Books! Let's be "silly" together about all the things you said and then go right back to knitting for the sake of enjoying what we ARE able to do (and with what materials we are able to work with)... and just "creating". I actually have worked with dpn's and circular needles and do not find them intimidating so much as I find them totally irritating! I simply do not like them....being self taught at an older age and having done most of my knitting on straight needles. I have made cables several times. Now THAT did intimidate me at first but found it to be quite easy (just takes a little more time) and discovered how I LOVE to cable. A little patience and determination goes a long way so don't be put off. If you have a great desire to try a new technique then go for it.  Just try. If something does not interest you then don't bother with it. (For me it was socks. Made some and hated the long, tedious, boring ...at least for me... process. I love the knit socks ---envy them actually--- but cannot find the patience to keep making them). My "nothing" skills and limited and inexpensive materials have served me well in 1) learning something new and 2) allowing me to make some dog gone nice things in a variety of categories. I no longer even think of comparing myself to other peoples skills nor covet their yarns and needles. Having crocheted for 50 years and only knit for maybe 8 years I will always consider myself a novice knitter. Funny thing, though, everyone who sees anything I have knit seems to think I am a master at it....which proves that it is all in the eye of the beholder. Know I have come into the conversation late in the game and saw that you have tackled socks. Hooray! I will be envious of them!


Settermom, You have nothing to be envious over...Go forth and know you hooked a KPr on shawls. Remember me? I'm 3 shawls out from your BORING shawl. And I have you to thank for it.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

buoybutt said:


> For the KPer that mentioned moist hands and yarn sticking. When I find myself in that situation I dust my hands with baby powder. It dries them out just enough so the yarn slides once again plus it leaves just a nice smell to the yarn.


In really dry weather, I had trouble with static! I got some static spray for fabrics (can't think of the name) and lightly sprayed the yarn every now and then. Worked good, didn't seem to hurt the yarn.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Because of this post, I decided to try a pair of socks with two circular needles (just knitting one sock at a time). It's working great! The needles are kind of driving me nuts when the ends can't seem to decide where they want to be, but I know I will settle into some kind of a routine that will take care of that. I started this morning around 11:00 and I am already almost at the heel at 6:00 this afternoon. Much faster than with dpns!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

mobrien0144 said:


> Settermom, You have nothing to be envious over...Go forth and know you hooked a KPr on shawls. Remember me? I'm 3 shawls out from your BORING shawl. And I have you to thank for it.


Oh my, mobrien ! Of course I remember you and what a beautiful and kind thing to say. What a way to make my day---the best part being that you are hooked on shawls. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bravo! I have a friend who knits the most beautiful socks with two circulars. It is a thing of beauty to watch her do it. I do mine with Magic Loop. It all works out.



mydollydresses said:


> Because of this post, I decided to try a pair of socks with two circular needles (just knitting one sock at a time). It's working great! The needles are kind of driving me nuts when the ends can't seem to decide where they want to be, but I know I will settle into some kind of a routine that will take care of that. I started this morning around 11:00 and I am already almost at the heel at 6:00 this afternoon. Much faster than with dpns!


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I taught myself to knit and crochet over 55 years ago. I use nothing but acrylic yarns ( red heart, carrion,wool ease, ect)
If I can't put it in the washer and dryer I don't buy it. I make a lot of children's things, and then need to get washed often. LOL
Don't worry about what other people use, you be comfortable with what you makes you happy. As you get more experience under your belt you can always branch out and try new needles and things.
Happy knitting, your way.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> Because of this post, I decided to try a pair of socks with two circular needles (just knitting one sock at a time). It's working great! The needles are kind of driving me nuts when the ends can't seem to decide where they want to be, but I know I will settle into some kind of a routine that will take care of that. I started this morning around 11:00 and I am already almost at the heel at 6:00 this afternoon. Much faster than with dpns!


You find it is a lot easier on the wrists and hands, at least I did. I'm glad you took the time out to try out a new method of knitting socks. :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Because of this thread, I've decided to stop lusting over expensive yarns I can't afford. I can still make nice things. Thank you books. :thumbup:


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

OMG, books! It isn't the yarn or the needles, it is YOU. You are the person with the talent and skills to create a beautiful and useful project from a mere ball of yarn. Yes, many of us have been knitting for many years and enjoy venturing out and trying new yarns and the updated needles, but don't be outdone! The finished product and your enjoyment of making it (and gifting it) is what is really important.



books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lusting is OK but I get such satisfaction at looking at a less expensive yarn and making a beautiful item out of it. The New England way.



cah said:


> Because of this thread, I've decided to stop lusting over expensive yarns I can't afford. I can still make nice things. Thank you books. :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


Take those circular needles and use them just the same way that you use straight needles... knitting flat items... just to get used to using those needles that are hooked together with a cable.

Once you feel more comfortable working with those fixed circular needles ... try knitting a simple hat in the round...

I believe that we are at our best when we are pushing ourselves to learn something new. Helps the brain as well.

Personally I would not go for Addi interchangeable needles. I have tried Addi needles, HiyaHiya, Knitter's Pride Dreamz needles... as well as the ones that I fell in love with... my wonderful stainless steel ChiaoGoo needles. I much prefer the Lace Tip fixed circulars for my socks in those smallest sizes 0, 1, or 1.5 ... and I have also aquired what amounts to a full set of ChiaoGoo Stainless Steel Interchangeable needles... The small sizes (2 through 8) were purchases one or two at a time along with a couple of 40" Red Twist cables, over a period of more than a year... I love them so much that I splurged and treated myself to the large set (sizes 9 through 15) that came with a few sizes of cables (also the Red Twist style). I also have ChaioGoo bamboo needle tips in sizes 1, 3 and 4.

I would recommend before you splurge on the purchase of a set (small, large or full ) that you buy one of the fixed circular needles in the style that you think you might enjoy most. ChaioGoo is not the most expensive brand of needles available... closer to the middle price range....but the quality is top notch. They come in both bamboo and stainless steel...with the metal ones with either a Lace (sharp) tip or a "regular tip" that is a bit less sharp. 
Knitter's Pride (as well as Knit Picks) come in metal or wood.
HiyaHiya is also available in bamboo and metal (I think it too is stainless steel) 
Of the brands I just listed I believe that Knitter's Pride is the least expensive... while ChaioGoo comes in second place in price, with HiyaHiya a step above that. Addi needles did not thrill me at all... and they were the most expensive needles I bought.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

mydollydresses said:


> Because of this post, I decided to try a pair of socks with two circular needles (just knitting one sock at a time). It's working great! The needles are kind of driving me nuts when the ends can't seem to decide where they want to be, but I know I will settle into some kind of a routine that will take care of that. I started this morning around 11:00 and I am already almost at the heel at 6:00 this afternoon. Much faster than with dpns!


Now you need two more matched mm of the same size and you can have both cast on....do a cuff/toe, move onto the next section, do the heel, move on. I have 4 1.75 mm matched circulars for EXACTLY that reason. I got the pair of Birthday socks complete a little later than the week of my birthday this year...but still in February --> still counts!

Yes, I'm showing my bias as to two matched circulars...but it is something I taught myself to use. My church friend that uses DPN for socks took one look at my work and had a small chuckle over my success. I was successfully getting the sock complete...doesn't matter that I wasn't doing it HER way.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Good advice. Just a point, I bought my Knitter's Pride Dreamz from Jimmy Beans Wool because they have a terrific broken needle program. Over the years, I've broken a couple, had a defective connector on another needle. They replace at no cost, you just send them the defective needle. They also have additional cables, points, etc. and the best customer service. You can buy other brands from them.



JTM said:


> Take those circular needles and use them just the same way that you use straight needles... knitting flat items... just to get used to using those needles that are hooked together with a cable.
> 
> Once you feel more comfortable working with those fixed circular needles ... try knitting a simple hat in the round...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


You and I must belong in the same club. I have been knitting for some years now, and have never attempted a cable, and have just this week for the first time, started the charted part of a knitted afghan that I'm hoping to have finished by Christmas. I don't use fancy yarns either. It's whatever Hobby Lobby or Walmart have in the store. I have used DPNs, and quite like them. I always use circular needles. I find them so much easier than the long straight ones. The straight ones cause me shoulder pain. I don't ever really see myself doing any of the real fancy knitting. But I sure do enjoy the things I do make, even if they aren't real sophisticated patterns.... :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Good advice. Just a point, I bought my Knitter's Pride Dreamz from Jimmy Beans Wool because they have a terrific broken needle program. Over the years, I've broken a couple, had a defective connector on another needle. They replace at no cost, you just send them the defective needle. They also have additional cables, points, etc. and the best customer service. You can buy other brands from them.
> 
> My favorite seller for knitting supplies is Handsome Fibers found at: http://www.handsomefibers.com Great seller, superb customer service, fantastic prices... and free shipping within the US.
> (They also replace broken needles)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes! Heat wave getting to me!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Now you need two more matched mm of the same size and you can have both cast on....do a cuff/toe, move onto the next section, do the heel, move on. I have 4 1.75 mm matched circulars for EXACTLY that reason. I got the pair of Birthday socks complete a little later than the week of my birthday this year...but still in February --> still counts!
> 
> Yes, I'm showing my bias as to two matched circulars...but it is something I taught myself to use. My church friend that uses DPN for socks took one look at my work and had a small chuckle over my success. I was successfully getting the sock complete...doesn't matter that I wasn't doing it HER way.


That sounds great, but I don't _want_ to knit two socks at once. I like knitting the second sock and watching it grow and match the first one.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mydollydresses said:


> That sounds great, but I don't _want_ to knit two socks at once. I like knitting the second sock and watching it grow and match the first one.


I'm with you. I don't get why it's so important everyone does them both at the same time. I'm not interested in that either, not to mention I'd have to buy more needles. And a new project bag. Buy buy buy. lol My grandmothers got by with a whole lot less equipment and they were better at this than I am!


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Knitting is not a competition neither is it a race, do what you are comfortable with, whether its with straight, old/new circular or DPN, I might add I only use straights for everything, on occasions I have been forced to use circular (old ones) when knitting a blanket, I do own old DPN but have never used them, I suppose I never will, it has been known for me to use a DPN to hold up a plant in a pot. Happy knitting.


I am quite an experienced knitter, done Aran, Shetland Shawls and lots of Lacey baby jackets, I just use my Mums and her Mums and my own straight needles. I find my tension is regular with straight needles rather than when I tried using a circular needle. Use what you are comfortable knitting with and you will be just fine. Happy knitting.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mydollydresses said:


> That sounds great, but I don't _want_ to knit two socks at once. I like knitting the second sock and watching it grow and match the first one.


To each his/her own. I much prefer knitting my socks toe up, and two at a time using Magic Loop technique... I do not have the patience to be able to keep track of the number of rounds I need to match length of socks. And I just know I would have a terrible time trying to make a second sock to match that first one.

My socks are always the same size...not always the same pattern of the stripes when using self patterning yarn. Even when I am able to start the socks at exactly the same matching stripe...the colors are not exactly the same by the time I have passed the heel and am working on the legs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JTM said:


> To each his/her own. I much prefer knitting my socks toe up, and two at a time using Magic Loop technique... I do not have the patience to be able to keep track of the number of rounds I need to match length of socks. And I just know I would have a terrible time trying to make a second sock to match that first one.
> 
> My socks are always the same size...not always the same pattern of the stripes when using self patterning yarn. Even when I am able to start the socks at exactly the same matching stripe...the colors are not exactly the same by the time I have passed the heel and am working on the legs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good and sensible words !
bet


Alva said:



> I am quite an experienced knitter, done Aran, Shetland Shawls and lots of Lacey baby jackets, I just use my Mums and her Mums and my own straight needles. I find my tension is regular with straight needles rather than when I tried using a circular needle. Use what you are comfortable knitting with and you will be just fine. Happy knitting.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> That sounds great, but I don't _want_ to knit two socks at once. I like knitting the second sock and watching it grow and match the first one.


See, I have TERRIBLE luck (ok, probably not luck...lack of skill :S) matching the 2nd anything with the first! I wasn't even willing to try socks until I saw knitting 2 at a time using 2 circs. I haven't finished my first pair yet...too many distractions and other projects, but I can see them starting to become socks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> That sounds great, but I don't _want_ to knit two socks at once. I like knitting the second sock and watching it grow and match the first one.


You know I think less arguments will be on KP. If one would accept each other method of doing things. You said you like knitting one sock at a time because the pleasure you get from watching it grow. Then you move unto the next sock and try matching the colors :thumbup:

I come along and I said I like knitting two socks at a time. There isn't anything wrong with either method as long as we reach the same goal of getting the socks done. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cattdages said:


> See, I have TERRIBLE luck (ok, probably not luck...lack of skill :S) matching the 2nd anything with the first! I wasn't even willing to try socks until I saw knitting 2 at a time using 2 circs. I haven't finished my first pair yet...too many distractions and other projects, but I can see them starting to become socks.


Don't worry about it, it took me two years to finish my first pair of socks. Like many mention that socks are a carry-on project. Bring them with you whenever you know you might be doing some sitting time. Before you know it the socks will be done. My second pair is coming along a lot quicker by doing this.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

after reading this, I really had no idea there was a recommended needle to use when knitting lace! That metal circular I bought just for this project is so blunt, it adds to my frustration! I need to do more research now!



JTM said:


> Take those circular needles and use them just the same way that you use straight needles... knitting flat items... just to get used to using those needles that are hooked together with a cable.
> 
> Once you feel more comfortable working with those fixed circular needles ... try knitting a simple hat in the round...
> 
> ...


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

JTM said:


> To each his/her own. I much prefer knitting my socks toe up, and two at a time using Magic Loop technique... I do not have the patience to be able to keep track of the number of rounds I need to match length of socks. And I just know I would have a terrible time trying to make a second sock to match that first one.
> 
> My socks are always the same size...not always the same pattern of the stripes when using self patterning yarn. Even when I am able to start the socks at exactly the same matching stripe...the colors are not exactly the same by the time I have passed the heel and am working on the legs.


I seldom run into that problem of mismatching stripes. I keep a really good count of the rounds when I am decreasing, by the old fashioned way, marking each round, both the decrease round and the knit round, down on paper. Otherwise, I'd go nuts trying to keep track. I still don't have the Magic Loop mastered. That's what would drive me crazy. I know a lot of people really like it, but I'm not there yet. I guess I need more practice.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> after reading this, I really had no idea there was a recommended needle to use when knitting lace! That metal circular I bought just for this project is so blunt, it adds to my frustration! I need to do more research now!


Many of the higher end needles come in regular (or slightly blunt) and Lace Tip (quite sharp)... ChiaoGoo is just one that does come in either style... Their interchangeable needle tips come it Lace Tip (although simply called Stainless Steel) or bamboo. If purchasing regular fixed circular needles your choices are bamboo, regular stainless steel or lace tip. The regular tip fixed circular needles have a bend near the base of the needle portion...supposedly ergonomic... but I find that uncomfortable to use.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Books: Don't put yourself down. I've been knitting for years, and I still buy my yarn at Walmart. If what you do makes you 
happy, enjoy!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mydollydresses said:


> I seldom run into that problem of mismatching stripes. I keep a really good count of the rounds when I am decreasing, by the old fashioned way, marking each round, both the decrease round and the knit round, down on paper. Otherwise, I'd go nuts trying to keep track. I still don't have the Magic Loop mastered. That's what would drive me crazy. I know a lot of people really like it, but I'm not there yet. I guess I need more practice.


I have a pair that I started while on vacation last week... 
Started both socks at exactly the same start of color.. stayed within about 5 stitches of exact for about the first half of both socks. Then the fun began... suddenly I was about 2 rounds out of exact match...but still not a big deal. Then came the heel... by the time I had finished the heels on each sock I was a full color stripe out of step. I was able to bluff it .... making 2 of the color stripes a bit shorter on that one out of wack sock and ended with exact colors on the last 3 color stripes. 
Often when I can find a matching start for my socks, they do appear to be identical twin socks...when the colors are only out by a round or two... but... 
All that to say that even same colorway, same lot number, is not always going to produce the exact same socks when using two skeins of yarn.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

JTM said:


> I have a pair that I started while on vacation last week...
> Started both socks at exactly the same start of color.. stayed within about 5 stitches of exact for about the first half of both socks. Then the fun began... suddenly I was about 2 rounds out of exact match...but still not a big deal. Then came the heel... by the time I had finished the heels on each sock I was a full color stripe out of step. I was able to bluff it .... making 2 of the color stripes a bit shorter on that one out of wack sock and ended with exact colors on the last 3 color stripes.
> Often when I can find a matching start for my socks, they do appear to be identical twin socks...when the colors are only out by a round or two... but...
> All that to say that even same colorway, same lot number, is not always going to produce the exact same socks when using two skeins of yarn.


It might be the Knit Picks brand of self-striping socks that's so accurate, the Felici. There was only one time that they were out of sync and it wasn't until I was well into the second sock when I realized that that particular colorway had been wound backwards in order. Those are my only non-twins. I guess they are just cousins or siblings.:roll:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That's what makes it fun to wear. I love hand knitted socks.



JTM said:


> I have a pair that I started while on vacation last week...
> Started both socks at exactly the same start of color.. stayed within about 5 stitches of exact for about the first half of both socks. Then the fun began... suddenly I was about 2 rounds out of exact match...but still not a big deal. Then came the heel... by the time I had finished the heels on each sock I was a full color stripe out of step. I was able to bluff it .... making 2 of the color stripes a bit shorter on that one out of wack sock and ended with exact colors on the last 3 color stripes.
> Often when I can find a matching start for my socks, they do appear to be identical twin socks...when the colors are only out by a round or two... but...
> All that to say that even same colorway, same lot number, is not always going to produce the exact same socks when using two skeins of yarn.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

cah said:


> I'm with you. I don't get why it's so important everyone does them both at the same time. I'm not interested in that either, not to mention I'd have to buy more needles. And a new project bag. Buy buy buy. lol My grandmothers got by with a whole lot less equipment and they were better at this than I am!


I used to be happy to do socks one at a time until... It took me 2 years to get the second sock finished one time. After that I always do them both at once, but on 2 sets of needles. I have lots of needles anyway, so I didn't really have to buy more....


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

grandmann said:


> You know I think less arguments will be on KP. If one would accept each other method of doing things. You said you like knitting one sock at a time because the pleasure you get from watching it grow. Then you move unto the next sock and try matching the colors :thumbup:
> 
> I come along and I said I like knitting two socks at a time. There isn't anything wrong with either method as long as we reach the same goal of getting the socks done. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> It might be the Knit Picks brand of self-striping socks that's so accurate, the Felici. There was only one time that they were out of sync and it wasn't until I was well into the second sock when I realized that that particular colorway had been wound backwards in order. Those are my only non-twins. I guess they are just cousins or siblings.:roll:


The yarn that are on the needles now are Felici. First time I ever used this yarn, knitting two at a time so far the pattern is right on. Did you make socks before with Felici how did the socks hold up as far as wear?


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

grandmann said:


> The yarn that are on the needles now are Felici. First time I ever used this yarn, knitting two at a time so far the pattern is right on. Did you make socks before with Felici how did the socks hold up as far as wear?


I have knit about a dozen pair of socks with the Felici yarn (all for me!). I wear them all the time, sometimes even in the summer, unless it's 90 out. I throw them in the washing machine and the dryer along with my jeans. They are still like new except for one or two colorways that pilled a little. They haven't lost any color either. And they never wear out! I don't have one pair that has ever had a hole in the heel or the toe. I must have a good sock pattern too because they fit perfectly. I believe the pattern is from Bernat. I got it so long ago that they no longer have that exact one but they do have one that is similar. It's just a basic sock and it's free.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That's good to know the wearability, so far I like knitting with the yarn.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

grandmann said:


> That's good to know the wearability, so far I like knitting with the yarn.


Don't get too attached to that yarn, Knit Picks is discontinuing it. Right now they are selling a few balls that they are calling Special Reserve. So many people complained when they said they were discontinued that they put up just a few for sale.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> Don't get too attached to that yarn, Knit Picks is discontinuing it. Right now they are selling a few balls that they are calling Special Reserve. So many people complained when they said they were discontinued that they put up just a few for sale.


That's when I bought mine, how come every time they come out with a good product they need to discontinued.

Did you ever try any other sock yarn?

My first pair was out of Spud & Chloe


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it wooL/
hope not.


mydollydresses said:


> I have knit about a dozen pair of socks with the Felici yarn (all for me!). I wear them all the time, sometimes even in the summer, unless it's 90 out. I throw them in the washing machine and the dryer along with my jeans. They are still like new except for one or two colorways that pilled a little. They haven't lost any color either. And they never wear out! I don't have one pair that has ever had a hole in the heel or the toe. I must have a good sock pattern too because they fit perfectly. I believe the pattern is from Bernat. I got it so long ago that they no longer have that exact one but they do have one that is similar. It's just a basic sock and it's free.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

purplelady said:


> Is it wooL/
> hope not.


It's a very fine wool. It's a soft 75% Merino wool with 25% Nylon. I am allergic to some wools and this doesn't bother me at all. You could put this on a baby. It's soft, sturdy and machine wash and dry. It's very nice to knit with and doesn't split. There's not much left, though.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

grandmann said:


> That's when I bought mine, how come every time they come out with a good product they need to discontinued.
> 
> Did you ever try any other sock yarn?
> 
> My first pair was out of Spud & Chloe


I've tried anything I can that self-stripes, including some by Red Heart. Most of them knit up too thick, Knit Pick's doesn't.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JTM said:


> I have a pair that I started while on vacation last week...
> Started both socks at exactly the same start of color.. stayed within about 5 stitches of exact for about the first half of both socks. Then the fun began... suddenly I was about 2 rounds out of exact match...but still not a big deal. Then came the heel... by the time I had finished the heels on each sock I was a full color stripe out of step. I was able to bluff it .... making 2 of the color stripes a bit shorter on that one out of wack sock and ended with exact colors on the last 3 color stripes.
> Often when I can find a matching start for my socks, they do appear to be identical twin socks...when the colors are only out by a round or two... but...
> All that to say that even same colorway, same lot number, is not always going to produce the exact same socks when using two skeins of yarn.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Knit what makes you happy and don't worry about the rest of the world. The important thing is that you are enjoying what you are doing.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You are a knitter. Here at KP, you fit right in.
You may knit what you want, with what you have with my personal blessing [and THAT and eleven quarters will get you on a crosstown bus in New York City].

I, too, have no money to "throw away" on expensive tools or materials.
I use Red Heart almost exclusively, with an occasional Caron that is on special sale or in a thrift shop. Many KP-ers do not like it. The preference/affordability for yarn for any particular knitter is nobody else's beeswax, IMHO. I use what I can get when I can get it.

My wonderful "Big Guy" [the DH] got me a set of Interchangeable ADDI mdls for an anniversary present. I am over the moon about them!

For myself, I have the old Boye's from Mom, some ndls found in the thrift, and some interchangeables that were sold to me so cheaply [read that practically donated] by a KP Pal that I could not refuse them!

This summer, a KP Pal donated some yarn and ndls for our knitting group and boy, were we glad to get them! The materials will be used to teach knitting and make hats, scarves, etc., for our Homeless Veterans Program.

I make usable objects with the yarn and needles I have and don't worry about how much or little any of it costs me---it's what I can afford at the time! 
I say if there is anyone who thinks that the world will end because I don't have the most expensive stuff on the planet, they are welcome to buy it for me and PM me so I can give them my address where to send it, all paid for by THEM and no cost to ME! It's none of their business otherwise.

Knit on,my Sister!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good un gal in this NEAR rant,
u sed itt awl !!!!
go girl and thje original poster too.
b


Dsynr said:


> You are a knitter. Here at KP, you fit right in.
> You may knit what you want, with what you have with my personal blessing [and THAT and eleven quarters will get you on a crosstown bus in New York City].
> 
> I, too, have no money to "throw away" on expensive tools or materials.
> ...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

books said:


> Compared to some of you, I CAN'T knit at all. I don't understand charts, I've never knitted cables, have yet to learn DPNs or circular knitting. I have tons of my grandma's old metal boyle knitting needles, and that's what I tend to use... (remember them?) A few years ago, I discovered clover knitting needles in bamboo and love them and haven't really gone back. Still, not a real "sexy" knitting needle. I see some of you knitting with this FANCY yarn and expensive needles and feel wholly inadequate. Most of my yarn is red heart or lion brand, (or worse yet, odd ball, unnamed yarn from Goodwill or ebay) I do LOVE finding a bag of yarn and combining colors to make funky hats and scarves and blankets for charity. (Oh, my hats are knit straight and seamed) My blankets are knit in squares and seamed, also. I have a few Boyle circular knitting needles with fixed cords (haven't used them, with all the talk of circular needles, I thought I was "behind the times" and needed to update, so I bought a few) Are they just junk? Because now, everybody's talking about Addi's and other INTERCHANGALE needles, so are the fixed needles no good? I don't mean for this post to be cynical or sarcastic, but I guess, I don't fit in. Some of these needles and yarn are WWWWWWay out of my league and my skills are lacking.


i am right in your league. i don't do sweaters at all. really don't have the need for them. love to do hats,scarfs,capes,mittens,dishcloths to practice new sts. have no need to get the 'better needles'??? my fixed ones do me just fine. i buy when and if i need them. have done about 6 baby blankets for people for showers. always keep at least one on hand. scarfs up the wazoooo!!! someone always needs them. just give them away. at 70 and slightly arthritic,keeps my hands and mind busy. also at this time have no need to buy expensive special yarns(maybe ? later). you do what you do....and let everyone else do their things. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: can also do crocheting but knitting is easier on hands.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

books said:


> I think I'm just nervous. I promised to meet a fellow KP member today. She's going to teach me DPNs (would love to knit socks) and I feel like a fraud, sitting here with my cheapo needles and yarn!


Hello books!
You mustn't feel that way. We're all different, with our likes and dislikes, talents. I knit with acrylic yarns purchased at Value Village, Walmart, Michael's. Sometimes I'll get the more expensive yarns at a yarn store, but the bulk of my knitting is acrylic. Most of my knitting is baby items for charity-nothing really fancy. Right now I'm making my daughter a hat from a sweater I bought at Value Village that I took apart.
I bought Aero fixed circular needles in the early 1980s after stumbling upon Knitting Without Tears. I rarely use my straight needles because knitting back and forth on circulars is exactly the same as on straights. The bonus is that the weight of the item sits on my lap and my arms don't have to support it. Also, I tended to accidentally bend my straights, which annoyed me.

I knit because I love knitting. It doesn't really matter that others are better at knitting, or faster, or knit fancier things. If you love knitting and it relaxes you, calms you, makes you happy, why worry about other knitters? My grandma was a fabulous knitter, crocheter, seamstress and gardener. She didn't use patterns, she knit sweaters, vests, socks, hats, scarves, mittens and gloves for us all. She had a great eye for colour combinations, stitch patterns, nothing ever came out the wrong size for the recipient. I can never hope to match or come close to her marvelous talent. But, I am happy knowing that I love spending time doing something that my beloved grandma did.
Enjoy your knitting. Know that the items you make for charity are much appreciated. Knitting, if you enjoy it, is a gift. But, if you don't enjoy it, do something else you do enjoy. Blessings to you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

You are not a bit out-classed! I joined when all I could do was the (popular at the time) funky scarves out of fun fur - straight garter stitch. Everyone got one for Christmas. Step-by-step, on KP, I re-learned some things that my grandma had taught me but I'd forgotten, and I learned even more! I kept taking notes, learned to knit circular, can now read my stitches in a row, go down several rows to correct an error or dropped stitch - well, just so many things to learn from these wonderful knitters on KP! You just keep reading and knitting and you will be so proud of yourself.


----------

